# معالم هندسية في الحضارة الاسلامية



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

[No message]


----------



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

تابع موسوعة مساجد مصرية تاريخية
::: جامع عمرو بن العاص :::
الجزء الاول
اسم الأثر: جامع عمرو بن العاص(الجامع العتيق)(تاج الجوامع). 
0 المنشىء: عمرو بن العاص بن وائل القرشى.
0 التاريخ: (21هـ/642م).
0 الموقع: جنوب حصن بابليون بمدينة الفسطاط وتعرف المنطقة التى بها حاليا بميدان عمرو بن العاص.
0 نبذة عن الجامع: هو أقدم وأول المساجد الأسلامية فى مصر وقد وقف على تحرير قبلتة جمع من الصحابة 
رضوان الله عليهم وكان الجامع وقتئذ مشرفا على النيل.
0 الوصف المعمارىفى عهد عمرو بن العاص: كانت مساحة الجامع وقت انشائة حوالى
(50×30 ذراعاً) . يحيط بة الطريق من كل جهة ولا صحن لة. تسودة البساطة فليس لة
محراب مجوف ولا مئذنة ولا فرش. وقد جعل لة عمرو بابين يقابلان دارة وبابين فى بحرية
وبابين فى غربية، اى ان مجموع الأبواب كان 6 ابواب.وكان سقفة مطاطا جداً. 
واتخذ لة منبرا فكتب الية الخليفة عمر(رضى الله عنة) وامرة بكسرة فكسرة ويقال انة اعادة بعد وفاة عمر بن الخطاب.
0 الجامع فى عهد الأمويين: اتسعت رقعة المسجد ونال على يد الأمويين نصيبا من
العناية المعمارية فزود بعمد من الرخام وقامت مقام جذوع النخيل، وارتفع سقفة وزادتابوابة الى احد عشر باباً 
تبعاً لمساحتة ودخلت علية تفاصيل معمارية كانت من قبل غير مرغوب فيها كالمحراب والمنبر والمئذنة.
0 زيادة المسجد: لهذا الجامع اهميتة المعمارية حيث جرى علية الكثير من التعمير والتجديد وبقيت بة آثار 
من بعض العمائر التى اجريت بة فى العصور المختلفة يمكن فى
ضوئها ان ندرس الطرز المعمارية فى مصر الأسلامية. ونتيجة لذلك لم يبق شى من بناء عمرو بن العاص 
وانما جامع عمرو بن العاص الحالى لا يشتمل على شى من الجامع 
الأصلى القديم الذى بناة عمرو غير مساحة الأرض التى بنى عليها وتقع هذة المساحة فى النصف الشرقى من رواق 
القبلة ، اى على يسار الواقف فى رواق القبلة تجاة المحراب 
0 وقد حدث للمسجد خمس زيادات وهما على الترتيب:
1) الزيادة الأولى: اول زيادة فى المسجد وحصلت فى سنة (53هـ/672-673م) على يد مسلمة بن مخلد الأنصارى 
فزاد من مساحة المسجد من الناحية الشمالية وجعل أمامة 
ردهة فسيحة فى هذة الناحية وتمت تغطيتة بالبلاط وفرشة بالحصير وأدخل علية نظام المئذنة 
بأن جعل لة 4 صوامع فوق الاركان الأربعة للمسجد يصعد اليها من الخارج.
2) الزيادة الثانية: أجريت هذة الزيادة على يد عبد العزيز بن مروان فى سنة (79هـ/698م).
فوسع المسجد من الناحية الغربية وضم اليها رحبة مسلمة بن مخلد التى كانت أمام المسجد من ناحية الشمال.
ولقد قام عبداله بن عبد الملك بن مروان فى سنة (89هـ/698م) بتعلية سقفة وكان وقتذاك منخفض جداً.
3) الزيادة الثالثة: أجريت على يد قرة بن شريك فى سنة (92هـ/710م) واستغرقت عام كامل وذلك بأن هدم المسجد 
بكاملة ثم زاد فى مساحتة لأول مرة من الجهة القبلية فضلاً 
عن توسيعة من الجهة الشرقية بحيث ضم جزءا من دارى عمرو بن العاص وعبدالله ابنة
وكانتا مجاورتين للمسجد من هذة الجهة. وأحدث فية محراب مجوف 
ووضع بة منبرا خشبياً وأحدث بة المقصورة وذهب تيجان أربعة أعمدة تجاة المحراب
وصار للجامع أربعة ابواب فى شرقية وأربعة فى غربية وثلاثة فى الجهة البحرية.




الصور الخاصة بالجامع









تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 51KB.












تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 46KB.














تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 61KB.



​


----------



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

4) الزيادة الرابعة: حصلت فى سنتين مختلفتين هما سنة (133هـ/750م) وسنة (175هـ/791م) ففى السنة الأولى
أجريت على يد صالح بن على اذ وسعة من الجهة البحرية 
وادخل فية دار الزبير بن العوام وأنشا باب خامس فى الجهة الشرقية سمى فيما بعد (باب الكحل)
لمقابلتة لزقاق الكحل.وفى السنة الثانية زاد فية موسى بن عيسى الهاشمى من الناحية البحرية
حيث أدخل فية رحبة أيوب.
5) الزيادة الخامسة: وهى اكبر الزيادات على هذا الجامع وآخرها ففى سنة (212هـ/827م) أمر والى مصر 
عبدالله بن طاهر من قبل الخليفة العباسى هارون الرشيد 
6) بتوسيع جامع عمرو بأن ضوعفت مساحتة من الجهة القبلية وبلغت مساحتة حوالى (112.50×120.50)
متراً وهى مساحتة الحالية وزين الجامع بزخارف نقشت على الجص والخشب.
• أعمال الأصلاح والتجميل: يمكن القول بأن العصور الأسلامية المتعاقبة فى مصرسجلت تاريخها على تاج الجوامع 
(جامع عمرو) فمنذ نشأتة وتناولتة اعمال الاصلاح
والتجديد والتجميل وكان للرحالة والمؤرخين المسلمين كبير الاثر فى معرفة حالة جامع عمرو فى عصورة المتعاقبة 
عن طريق وصفهم للجامع وحالتة من الزينة والزخرف ونذكر
منهم على سبيل المثال( ابن دقماق- المقريزى- على مبارك وغيرهم).
ولعل أهم العمارات التى حصلت لجامع عمرو فى العصر العثمانى هى عمارة الامير مراد بك فى سنة(1212هـ/1797م)
فانة هدم الجامع واعاد بنائة بسبب ميل أعمدتة وسقوط 
بعض أروقتة فبنيت عقود بوائكة فى وضع غير وضعها الطبيعى وذلكبتغيير اتجاة عقود بوائكة فجعلها عمودية 
على جدار القبلة مما ادى الى ان سدت الشبابيك نتيجة ارجل العقود التى تقطع هذة الشبابيك 
ومن المرجح انة فى هذة العمارة بنيت المئذنتان الباقيتان الآن بالجامع، احداهما فوق المدخل الايمن فى الواجهة. 
والثانية فوق الزاوية القديمة عند الطرف الأيمن من جدار القبلة وكلتاهما ذات طراز تركى
عثمانى الا انهما قصيرتان نسبياً. ولقد اصبح للمسجد صحن ودكة مبلغ 
ووافق الفراغ من هذة العمارة آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان.
فاحتفل بافتتاحة وأثبت تاريخ هذة العمارة على أربع لوحات تأسيسية من الرخام فوق الأبواب الغربيــة والمحرابين 
الكبير والصغير واصبــحت اقامــة صلاة
اخــر جمعـة ( الجمعة اليتيمة) فى شهر رمضان بجامع عمرو عادة وربما ذلك لأنها تعنى احياء لذكرى 
القائد العظيم عمرو بن العاص الذى توفى اخر اسبوع من رمضان فقد توفى
ليلة عيد الفطر.
ولقد مر جامع عمرو بن العاص بالعيد من أعمال الأصلاح والترميم فى العصر الحديث وكان لمصلحة الآثار 
وكذلك حاليا هيئة الآثار المصرية كان لها الفضل فى المحافظ علية ووصولة
لنا بهذة الصورة الحالية التى نراها اليوم لهذا الجامع الذى لم يستخدم للعبادة فقط وانما
ادى وظيفتة الدينية والأجتماعية والتعليمية على أكمل وجة .



الصور الخاصة بالجامع​


----------



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

:: جامع أحمد بن طولون :::​ 

اسم الأثر: جامع أحمد بن طولون
المنشىء: الامير أحمد بن طولون
التاريخ: ( 363هـ- 265هـ/876م- 879م) 
الموقع: حى الخضيرى بالسيدة زينب فى الجزء المتبقى من مدينة القطائع
نبذة عن الجامع: يقع جامع أحمد بن طولون فوق ربوة صخرية كانت تعرف باسم جبل يشكر
نسبة الى رجل صالح كان يسمى يشكرا ونسبة الى (يشكر بن جزيلة) من قبيلة( لخم) 
وكانوا قد اتخذوا هذة البقعة لهم أقاموا فيها منازلهم عند تأسيس الفسطاط فى 
عهد عمرو بن العاص، ويحتل جامع بن طولون أهمية خاصة بين الآثار الأسلامية فى مصر
فهو ثالث مسجد بنى فى مصر الأسلامية بعد جامع عمرو بن العاص وجامع العسكر، 
وهو أقدم مسجد اسلامى فى مصر باق على حالتة الأصلية بالمقارنة بجامع عمرو الذى توالت علية الأصلاحات
حتى لم يبق منة غير البقعة من الأرض التى أٌقيم عليها والتى تعتبر جزءا من ستة عشر
من مساحة الجامع الحالية، ويعتبر ايضاً هذا الجامع من اكبر المساجد فى مصر حيث تبلغ مساحتة
بالزيادات الخارجية فى أضلاعة الثلاثة فيما عدا ضلع جدار القبلة ليست بها زيادة خارجية، حوالى ستة أفدنة ​ 





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 48KB.



​ 

ونصف الفدان، كما انة بنى على طراز المساجد العباسية وبخاصة مدينة سامراء 
التى نشأ وترعرع فيها ابن طولون. وعندما اراد ابن طولون بناء الجامع قال مقولة شهيرة وهى 
(أريد أن ابنى جامع اذا احترقت مصر لا يحترق واذا غرقت لا يغرق).
الوصف المعمارى: يتبع تخطيط جامع أحمد بن طولون تخطيط المساجد الأسلامية الجامعة 
على طراز مسجد الرسول (ص) فى المدينة المنورة والذى يتكون من صحن كبير تحيط بة الأروقة 
وأهمها رواق القبلة لما يحتوى علية من عناصر معمارية تساعد على وظيفة المسجد الجامع
مثل المحراب والمنبر ودكة المبلغين أو المؤذنين.​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 49KB.



​ 



ومساحة المسجد على شكل مربع حوالى (162.25×161.50) متر يشغل منة المسجد مع جدرانة مستطيل 
مقاسة حوالى (137.80×118.10) متر ويتوسطة صحن مكشوف مربع الشكل مساحتة حوالى (92.35×91.80) 
متر تحيط بة أربع أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة الذى يتكون من خمسة صفوف من البوائك عقودها
المدببة محمولة على دعامات مبنية من الآجر مخلق فى أركانها أعمدة مدمجة، فى حين أن الاروقة الأخرى
تحتوى على صفين من البوائك عقودها المدببة محمولة على نفس الدعامات سالفة الذكر.​ 
ويحيط بالجامع من جوانبة القبلية والبحرية والغربية ثلاث زيادات وهى من المسجد ومثلها موجود 
فى جامع سامراء وجامع سوسة. وأسوارها عالية مرتفعة تتسم بالبساطة وتنتهى بعرائس​ 


وفٌتحت بها أبواب تقابل أبواب الجامع والتى عددها حوالى (21 باباً) ويوجد فى بعض الأبواب معابر خشبية​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 75KB.




قديمة بها زخارف مورقة. وتجد الأشارة الى ان بطون العقود
وحول النوافذ وعقودها وكذلك حول العقود زخارف جصية تمثل الزخارف الجصية فى العصر العباسى 
(طراز سامراء) موطن أحمد بن طولون الأصلى 
وعلى وجة الخصوص زخارف الجوسق الخاقانى وهو قصر الخليفة العباسى المعتصم فى سامراء،​ 



والنوافذ ذات فتحات معقودة مدببة وبها زخارف هندسية ونباتية محفورة وتمثل أقدم الأمثلة
من نوعها فى مصر الأسلامية. ومحراب المسجدمن المحاريب المجوفة
يكتنفة عمودان من الرخام وهو على شكل تجويف نصف دائرى فى جدار القبلة ويغشى تجويفة 
من أسفل وزرات رخامية ملونة وبأعلى توجد زخرفة من الفسيفساء الزجاجية المذهبة قوامها 
عنصر الجديلة تحصر بداخلها كتابة بالخط النسخى هى عبارة التوحيد (لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله) وتنسب هذة
التغشيات الرخامية وشريط الفسيفساء الزجاجية الى الأعمال التى تمت 
فى عهد السلطان حسام الدين لاجين (696هـ/1296م). والتى منها ايضا المنبر الخشبى الى يمين المحراب
وحشواتة المجمعة من خشب الساج الهندى المطعم بالعاج وسن الفيل وقوام زخرفتة أطباق نجمية 
وزخارف نباتية دقيقة مورقة(الأرابيسك) كذلك تغطى بلاطة المحراب قبة خشبية جميلة ايضاً تنسب الى السلطان لاجين ​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 44KB.




وتتوسط صحن المسجد فسقية الموجودة الآن من أعمال السلطان لاجين وهى عبارة 
عن حجرة مربعة تغطيها قبة كبيرة ويتوسطها الفسقية من الرخام ويلفت النظر فيها وجود سلم
فى سمك جدارها يوصل الى سطح قاعدتها المربعة. كما توجد 
لوحة خشبية كٌتبت عليها الأعمال التى أجريت على يد السلطان حسام الدين لاجين بهذا المسجد وهى تقع 
بأعلى الجدار الخارجى المقابل لرواق القبلة وما تزال بقاياة حتى الآن.​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 40KB.




أما عن المئذنة بهذا المسجد فهى تقع فى الزيادة الغربية ملاصقة لحائط الزيادة وبٌنيت من الحجر، 
وسلمها من الخارج بأربع قلبات يصعد منة الى سطح يلية سلم حلزونى نصف دائرى يوصل الى سطح آخر 
يرتكز علية الجزء العلوى وهو على هيئة مبخرة. ويبلغ ارتفاعها- المئذنة- من سطح الأرض ​حوالى (40.44) متر ويربط المسجد الشمالى الغربى قنطرة على عقدين من نوع حدوة الفرس وتنسب 

ذة القنطرة الى السلطان لاجين. وتعتبر هذة المئذنة الوحيدة ذات السلم الخارجى ومن ثم فهى تعرف بالملوية


وهى دون أدنى شك متأثرة تأثراً كبيراً بمئذنة المسجد الجامع بسامراء المعروفة بالملوية.
مراحل الأصلاح والتجديد: ومن أهم أعمال الأصلاح ما تم فى العصر الفاطمى والتى من أهمها ما أٌجرى
فى عهد الخليفة المستنصر بالله الفاطمى وسٌجل ذلك فى لوح رخامى فوق باب
بسور الزيادة البحرية (470هـ/1077م) على يد بدر الجمالى.
وكذلك من أهم أعمال الأصلاح والتجديد ما تم فى عهد السلطان حسام الدين لاجين (696هـ/1299م) 
وسبق ذكرة. وفى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى ادركت لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية هذا الجامع 
وأتمت بة بعض أعمال الأصلاح والترميم وحتى فى بداية القرن العشرين كذلك، كما ينسب الى 
هيئة الآثار المصرية الحالة الجيدة التى يظهر فيها هذا المسجد الآن.
بقى أن نذكر نقطتين هامتين بالمسجد:
الأولى : وتتعلق باللوح التأسيسى الذى عثر علية ضمن حفائر لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية بالصحن 
وكان عبارة عن قطع فرمم وجمع وثبت هذا اللوح الرخامى المكتوب بالخط الكوفى البسيط وبة 
أسم الأمير أبو العباس احمد بن طولون وتاريخ الفراغ من الجامع (265هـ/878م) على إحدى دعائم رواق القبلة بالبائكة الثالثة.
الثانية : تتعلق بالمحاريب الجصية حيث يضم الجامع حوالى خمس محاريب جصية ففى منتصف البائكة الثانية
مما يلى الصحن محرابان مسطحان من الجص الأيمن أفخمها وأحسنها
حفظاً ويرجع الى عهد الخليفة الفاطمى المستنصر بالله، والثانى وهو الأيسر فقد صٌنع على نمط الأول 
وأمر بصنعة السلطان لاجين، وفى منتصف البائكة الرابعة مما يلى الصن محرابان من الجص يغلب 
على الظن أنهما من القرن(4هـ/10م) ، والمحراب الخامس يقع الى يسار المحراب الرئيسى 
لجامع ابن طولون وهو من الجص ويرجع الى عصر المماليك حوالى القرن(8هـ/14م)
ويسمى محراب السيدة نفيسة.​


----------



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

:: مدرسة(جامع) السلطان حسن :::​ 


اسم الأثر: مدرسة(جامع)السلطان حسن
المنشىء: السلطان الملك الناصر حسن وقد ولد سنة(753هـ/1335م) وظل فى السلطة 
حتى توفى ولا يعرف اين دفن ولا مكان قبرة وكان اختفاءة سنة (762هـ/1361م).
التاريخ: (757هـ/1356م) .
الموقع: ميدان محمد على ويعرف بميدان صلاح الدين تجاة باب العزب من قلعة صلاح الدين. 
نبذة عن المدرسة(الجامع): هى أضخم مساجد مصر عمارة وأعلاها بنيانا وأكثرها فخامة 
وأحسنها شكلا. ولقد اختار السلطان حسن هذا الموقع بعد أن هدم ما كان بها من مبانِ قديمة وأراد لها 
أن تكون مدرسة لتدريس المذاهب الأربعة واستمر العمل ثلاث سنوات بلا انقطاع 
حتى احتفل بافتتاحها وصلى فيها الجمعة. ولقد أقيمت بها الدروس وعبن بها الموظفين والقراء
وعين لها اماماً. ولكن أعمال البناء لم تكن قد اكتملت واستمر البناء تحت اشراف أميرة المخلص 
(الطواشى بشير الجمدار) حتى بعد اختفاء السلطان حسن.
والأعمال التى قام بها (الطواشى بشير الجمدار) هى بناء القبة الكبيرة التى تقع خلف جدار القبلة 
وتحمل تاريخ الفراغ منها (764هـ/1363م) . والكسوات الرخامية لأبواب المدارس 
المطلة على صحن المدرسة وتحمل نفس التاريخ، كما أتم قبة الفسقية بصحن المدرسة وهى قبة خشبية محمولة 
على ثمانية أعمدة رخامية وتحمل تاريخ الفراغ منها (766هـ/1375م).
الوصف المعمارى: تشغل المدرسة مساحة كبيرة من الأرض فهى ما يقرب من فدانيين 
اذ تبلغ مساحتها(7906) متر مربع ،وهى على شكل مستطيل غير منتظم الاضلاع وهى خالية من جميع 
الجهات ولذلك فهى تحتوى على أربع واجهات.
والمدخل الرئيسى للمدرسة يقع فى الطرف الغربى للواجهة الشمالية ويبلغ ارتفاعة عند الباب
حوالى (37.70) متر ، وقد حٌلى هذا المدخل من جانبية بالزخارف المتنوعة ويكتنف هذا المدخل 
حنيتان برأسيهما مقرنصات لبستا بالرخام الأحمر بأشكال هندسية وكٌتب أعلاها 
بالخط الكوفى المزهر قولة تعالى ( انا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً ليغفر لك الله ) يعلوهما تربيعتان
كٌتب على احداهما بالكوفى فى المربع ( لا اله الا الله – محمد رسول الله ) وبالأخرى اسماء الخلفاء الراشدين
(ابو بكر- عمر- عثمان- على ). 
اما فتحة باب المدخل فتوجد فى تجويف عميق تعلوة طاقية تنتهى بنصف كرة، وملئت منطقة الأنتقال 
من المربع الى الدائرة بصفوف من الدلايات بلغ عددها عشرون صفا وقد جمعت بعض هذة الصفوف 
على هيئة مثلثات مما اكسبها منظراً جميلأً. وربما كان متاثراً بزخارف الواجهات فى العمارة السلجوقية
ولقد كان لباب المدخل مصراعات من الخشب المصفح بالنحاس المكفت بالذهب والفضة نقلهما 
السطان(المؤيد شيخ) الى مسجدة ويتوج المدخل الرئيسى ستة 
صفوف من الدلايات تبرز عن سمات الواجهة بمقدار متر ونصف.
ويؤدى الباب الرئيسى الى مدخل مربع الشكل مكون من ثلاثة ايوانات مغطاة بمقرنصات يتوسطها
قبة مكسية بالحجر الأحمر وبصدر هذا المدخل مسطبة حليت بالرخام الملون الملبس فى الرخام الأبيض 
ومن هذا المدخل يتوصل الى سلم ذى خمس درجات يؤدى الى دهليز معقود ينثنى دفعة واحدة الى اليسار 
وينتهى الى صحن المدرسة.
وتخطيط المدرسة(الجامع) متفق مع الطراز المملوكى ذى اربعة ايوانات متعامدة يتوسطها 
صحن فتكون ما يشبة بالصليب، فهو مكون من صحن مكشوف مساحتة حوالى (34.60×32) متر مربع
تتوسطها ميضأة تغطيها قبة من الخشب محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة من الرخام ويقطع الصحن محوران​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 34KB.




متعامدان فى نهاية كل منهما ايوان وفى كل زاوية من زوايا الأيوانات الأربعة باب
يوصل الى إحدى المدارس الأربع المخصصة لدراسة المذاهب الأسلامية الأربعة ، واكبر هذة المدارس 
مدرسة الحنفية اذ تبلغ مساحتها حوالى (898) متر مربع . وتحتوى بعض ايواناتها على شريط من الكتابة ​ 


يحيط بصحنها وينتهى هذا النص الكتابى باسم المهندس الذى اشرف على عمارة مدرسة السلطان حسن 
وهو (محمد بن بيليك المحسنى) وأول من قرأ هذا الأسم هو المرحوم (حسن عبد الوهاب) 1944م.​وأكبر الأيوانات هو الأيوان الشرقى وجدرانة مكسوة بالرخام والأحجار الفاخرة الملونة يحيط بها 


من أعلى اطار من الجص مكتوب بة آيات من سورة الفتح بالخط الكوفى المزهر وسقفة معقوداً عقداً ستينياً، 
ومبنى بالآجر ما عدا بدايتة من جهة الصحن فانة بالحجر وهو اكبر عقد 
مبنى على ايوان بمصر وفى هذا الايوان دكة من الرخام ترتكز على ثلاث دعامات بينها ثمانية أعمدة ​ 
وكذلك المنبر وهو على يمين المحراب فهو من الرخام الأبيض وبابة من الخشب المصفح بالنحاس فى زخارف 
من اشكال متعددة الاضلاع مرتبة فى اوضاع نجمية الشكل. وفى وسط جدار القبلة 


يوجد المحراب المجوف وهو من المحاريب الكبيرة كثيرة العمق وهو مزخرف بالرخام الملون 
وعلى جانبى المحراب لوحتان نٌقش عليهما (جدد هذا المكان المبارك حسن أغا خزيندار الوزير ابراهيم باشا 
بيد الفقير محمد 1082هـ) ويكتنف المحراب بابان يوصلان الى القبة التى تقع خلفة ويحتويان على مصراعين مصفحين بالنحاس ومكفتين بالذهب والفضة على غرار باب المدخل الرئيسى
إلا ان الباب الشمالى منهما فٌقد. بينما الباب الجنوب أجريت لة بعض الترميمات فى 
عهد عباس حلمى الثانى خديوى مصر.
وأما عن القبة خلف جدار القبلة فهى مربعة الشكل يبلغ طول ضلعها حوالى 21 متر وارتفاعها 
الى نهاية القبة حوالى 48 متر. وقد زٌين مربع القبة على ارتفاع ثمانية أمتار بشريط من الكتابة
بخط النسخ مدهون على خشب يحتوى على آية الكرسى وتنتهى بتاريخ الفراغ من هذة القبة (764هـ/1363م) 
ويأتى بعد الشريط الكتابى منطقة الأنتقال التى ملأت الأركان بالمقرنصات الخشبية المحلاة 
بزخارف مدهونة بطلاء ذهبى. وقد كانت القبة الأصلية خشبية ومغطاة من الخارج 
بطبقة من الرصاص على غرار قبة الأمام الشافعى وجامع بيبرس وقبة قلاوون ومعظم النوافذ 
المغشاة بالمفرغات الجصية والفسيفساء الزجاجية الملونة أعادت تجديدها لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية. 
ويتوسط القبة تركيبة من الرخام نٌقش عليها تاريخ انشائها (876هـ/1384م) ولقد دٌفن فيها 
ولد السلطام حسن (الشهاب أحمد) المتوفى سنة (788هـ/1386م) وفى الضلع الشرقى
من القبة يوجد محراب مجوف كسى بالخرام الملون الدقيق الصنع كما وٌجد بالقبة كرسى مصحف مصنوع
من الخشب بطريق الحشوات المجمعة والمطعم بالصدف والعاج وقوام زخرفتة الهندسية 
الطبق النجمى ويعد من أقدم كراسى المصحف التى عثر عليها حتى الآن.
ولقد كان مقرراً فى بداية انشاء مدرسة السطان حسن بناء أربع منارات ولكن يوجد بالجانب القبلى الشرقى
من المدرسة حالياً مئذنتان عظيمتان ويبلغ ارتفاع الكبرى منهما حوالى (81.60) متر، ​ 

وقد كانت تتدلى من أسقف ايوانات هذة المدرسة مشكاوات مموهة بالمينا 
،وتنانير نحاسية مصنوعة من النحاس المفرغ والمكفت بالذهب والفضة محفوظة حالياً
بمتحف الفن الأسلامى بالقاهرة.
وجدير بالذكر أن لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية قد بذلت مجهود كبير فى اصلاح هذة المدرسة فأتمت
بناء منارتيها وأصلحت جدرانها وأعمال الخشب والرخام بها سنة 1915م تحت اشراف
(هرتس باشا) كبير مهندسى اللجنة كما قامت هيئة الآثار المصرية ببعض الترميمات فى أيامنا الحالية..​ 


::: جامع الرفاعى :::​ 




اسم الأثر: جامع الرفاعى.
المنشىء: السيدة خوشيار هانم والدة الخديوى اسماعيل.
التاريخ: (1286هـ/1869م) .
الموقع: فى مواجهة مدرسة السلطان حسن بميدان صلاح الدين بالقلعة.
نبذة عن الجامع: لقد اٌنشىء المسجد بزاوية تسمى زاوية الرفاعى نسبة الى الشيخ (على أبى شباك) 
من ذرية الرفاعى ولذلك سمى الجامع بهذا الأسم. ولقد انشأت 
خوشيار هانم ذلك المسجد ليكون مسجداً كبيراً ومدفناً لها ولأفرا اسرتها. ولقد حدث ما أرادت
حيث دفنت فية عام 1885م، كما دٌفن فية ايضا كثير من أفراد اسرتها من الرجال والنساء 
ومنهم الخديوى اسماعيل والسلطان حسين كامل والملك فؤاد ، كما دٌفن فية شاة ايران (رضا بهلوى)
ثم اٌرسل الى ايران فى حين يرقد حالياً جسد ابنة الشاة (محمد رضا بهلوى) 
الوصف المعمارى: عهدت خوشيار هانم الى المرحوم (حسين فهمى باشا) وكيل ديوان الأوقاف
سنة(1286هـ/1869م) لوضع تصميم المسجد ولكن العمل توقف عدة مرات بسبب وفاة منشئتة 
فدفنت بالجهة الشرقية وبعدها بتسع سنوات لحق بها ابنها اسماعيل فدٌفن الى جانب والدتة وظل العمل
معطلاً حوالى ربع القرن الى ان تولى الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى فأمر بتكملة البناء سنة (1329هـ/1911م) 
وافتتح لصلاة الجمعة 1912، ولقد أراد مصمم هذا المسجد ان يحاكى مدرسة السطان حسن 
فى ضخامتها وارتفاعها حتى لا يبدو المسجد (كالقزم أمام المارد). فبنيت مداخلة عالية مرتفعة 
تكشفها العمد الحجرية والرخامية بتيجانها العربية وحليت أعتابها بمزررات الرخام وغطيت مداخلها بقباب 
وسقوف احسن اختيارها وزخرفتها وتذهيبها .​


والمسجد من الداخل مستطيل الشكل حوالى 6500 متر مربع منهما 1767 متر للجزء المعد للصلاة
وباقى المساحة للمدافن وما يتبعها. فاذا دخلنا من الباب الغربى وجدنا مساحة صغيرة ثم تقابلنا حجرة
تعلوها قبة زواياها الخشبية محلاة بالذهب والكتابة الخطية الجميلة ولكل جدار من 
جدرانها الاربعة باب يودى الى المسجد وفى وسط الحجرة تربة سيدى (على أبى شباك) وسيدى على الرفاعى 
ويوجد بين البابين القبليين حجرة تعلوها قبة زواياها محلاة بالنقوش والكتابة وفى وسطها
مقصورة من الخشب المخروط المطعم بالعاج والأبنوس أقيمت على ضريح سيدى(على الانصارى) .
ومحراب المسجد يقع فى وسط الجدار الشرقى وقد زٌين بالرخام الملون ويكتنفة أربعة أعمدة رخامية . 
وبجانب المحراب يوجد المنبر من الخشب النقى المطعم بالعاج والأبنوس ​ 


وفى مقابل المحراب دكة المبلغيين والمؤذنيين من الرخام الأبيض ترتكز على أعمدة وبجانبها يوجد كرسى المصحف​ 






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 50KB.




ويحمل تاريخ صنعة (1328هـ/1911م) ويحيط بجدران المسجد بخاريات مذهبة منقوشة
كما تتدلى من سقف المسجد ثريات نحاسية عربية ومشكاوات زجاجية مموهة بالمينا.​وفى الجانب البحرى خمسة أبواب: ثلاثة منهم يوصلان الى المدافن واثنان يوصلان الى رحبتين 


بين المدافن وفى الجهة القبلية الشرقية من السجد مصلى ومن خلفها سبيل يعلوة مكتب
لتعليم الأطفال القرآن الكريم ويقابلة من الجهة البحرية سبيل آخر يعلوة مكتب ايضاً 
وهناك خلف المحراب حجرة صغيرة بها سلم يوصل لسطح المسجد . وربما كان هذا المسجد أول آثر اسلامى 
يستخدم فى بنائة الأسمنت المسلح على يد (ماكس هرتز باشا) باشمهندس الآثار العربية حينذاك..​ 


منظر عام لجوامع مصر ​ 





​ 



منظر لجامع الرفاعى من الخارج والسلطان حسن ​ 

بوابة جامع الرفاعى ​ 







صور لمنظر بوابة الجامع ونجد كيفية اختلاف التصوير تظهر التفاصيل اكثر ​ 






​ 







​ 

منظر للبوابة بزاوية مختلفة تظهر زخارف البوابة ​ 






​ 



مأذن الجامع بزاوية تصوير يه مختلفة ​ 






​ 







​ 







ندخل بقة جوة الجامع
المسجد من الداخل 
تأثير ضوء الشمس على السمجد من الداخل​ 





​ 






​ 





​ 






روعة الزخرفة ​ 







باب في قاعةِ الصلاةِ الرئيسيةِ​ 







سقف رواق المسجدَ المعمّدِ ​ 






​ 






القبة 





بعض اشكال للمبات الجامع ​ 






​ 

طريقة زخرفة الشبابيك ​ 





​ 






​ 

نستكمل بقية الصور لمسجد الرفاعى​ 
ضريح المسجد الذى دفن فيها الملك فاروق وشاة ايران وقد تك التصوير بزواية مختلفة ​ 





​ 






​ 



مسجد الرفاعى ايام زمااااااان عام 1928​ 





​ 

::: جامع المحمودية :::​ 
اسم الأثر: جامع المحمودية
المنشىء: محمود باشا والى مصر من قبل الدولة العثمانية فى عصر السلطان سليمان 
ولقد دٌفن فية محمود باشا فى نفس العام الذى فرغ فية البناء.
التاريخ: (957هـ/1567م) 
الموقع: ميدان صلاح الدين(أمام باب العزب بالقلعة & شرقى مدرسة السلطان حسن)
الوصف المعمارى :يعتبر هذا المسجد من المساجد المعلقة اذ يصعد الية ببضع درجات ​ 





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 720 * 540 و حجم 46KB.



​ 


سلم ولة اربع واجهات بنيت من الحجر. وتضم الواجهة الشرقية القبة الضريحية 
وهى بارزة عن مستوى الواجهة وقائمة بمفردها، ولقد بٌنيت هى وقاعدتها بما فيها الرقبة الهرمية من الحجر
أما القبة فلقد بٌنيت بالطوب وهى بسيطة جدا ًلا تتناسب مع القاعدة الحاملة لها 
والتى بنيت من الحجر وجدير بالذكر ان هذة القبة الضريحية تقع خلف جدار المحراب وربما كان هذا ثانى نموذج نراة مستعملاً فى المساجد حيث بدأ بمدرسة السلطان حسن البارزة قبتة 
عن بقية واجهتة الشرقية ويلية مسجد (ألتى برءق) وكذلك المشهد الحسينى بعد تجديدة.
أما عن المسجد من الداخل فهو عبارة عن قاعة كبيرة مربعة الشكل طول ضلعها حوالى (19.75) متر
تتوسطها أربعة أعمدة كبيرة من الجرانيت الأحمر تحمل أربعة عقود كبيرة وبوسطها (منور) 
ارتكزت عليها وعلى كوابيل حجرية عوارض خشبية تحمل السقوف حولة​ 

ويشطر المسجد طرق منخفضة عن مستواة قليلاً وهى تصل البابين القبلى والبحرى
بحيث قسمت المسجد الى ايوانين وهكذا يلاحظ أن تصميم هذا المسجد لا هو تصميم مسجد ولا هو تصميم مدرسة.
وهذا التصميم شاع فى مساجد مصر فى عصر الدولة العثمانية.
ونجد ان الاسقف الموجودة داخل الجامع هى عبارة عن عروق خشبية​ 

وأما عن مئذنة هذا المسجد فتقع فى الناحية الشرقية القبلية تبدأ بالقاعدة المستديرة تحليها زخارف تنتهى
عند ارتفاع الواجهة بمقرنصات وتعلو هذة القاعدة منارة بسيطة ذات دورة واحدة تنتهى من أعلاها
بقمة مدببة تشبة القلم الرصاص ​ 


وهذا هو طراز المنارات التى دخلت مصر فيما دخلها من الأساليب المعمارية العثمانية 
ويلاحظ أن وضع هذة المئذنة فوق قاعدة مستديرة يحاكى وضع المئذنة وشكل قاعدتها بمدرسة السلطان حسن
التى تقع بالقرب من هذا المسجد
وجدير بالذكر أن أعمال الاصلاح والترميم أجريت فى هذا المسجد على يد لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية 
مع نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى وكذلك فى عصر الملك فاروق الأول.​


----------



## laive (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*
ما تعرف عن الحجر الابلق ؟؟؟؟



 


الحجر الأبلق في بلاد الشام سوريا


*الحجر الأبلق* وهو نوع من الفنون الهندسية الإسلامية التي كانت تتسم بها العمارة في بلاد الشام و مصر وبعض مناطق الجزيرة العربية ، حيث تعتمد على تشكيل الكتل الجصية المربعة أو المستطيلة ، حيث يغلب عليها نقوش وزخارف جميلة ذات الوان مختلفة - حيث يدخل فيها الحجر الأبيض مع الأسود أو الوردي .. وكانت تركب فوق أبواب القاعات أو في داخلها . ومن أهم الامثلة التي استخدم بها هذا الحجر هو قصر العظم في دمشق سوريا .
يشار بالذكر إلى ان اصل الكلمة هو يمني، وهو البَلَق - " في لغة أهل اليمن نوع من الحجر، وهو كذلك حجر كلسي في المعجم السبئي، وقد ورد ذكره في النقش المرسوم.[1]


----------



## laive (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الجامع الاموي والهندسة الاسلامية*

*جامع بني أمية الكبير*

*من الموسوعة الحرة*



 


الجامع الأموي في دمشق




 


الجامع الأموي في دمشق


*الجامع الأموي* أو *المسجد الأموي* أو *جامع بني أمية الكبير* مسجد في دمشق، سورية من روائع الفن المعماري الإسلامي، يقع في قلب المدينة القديمة. له تاريخ حافل في جميع العهود والحضارات كان في العهد القديم سوقًا، ثم تحول في العهد الروماني إلى معبد أُنشئ في القرن الأول الميلادي. ثم تحول مع الزمن إلى كنيسة. ولما دخل المسلمون إلى دمشق، دخل خالد بن الوليد عنوة، ودخل أبو عبيدة بن الجراح صلحًا. فصار نصفه مسجد ونصفه كنيسة. ثم قام الخليفة الأموي الوليد بن عبد الملك سنة 96هـ (الموافق ل 705 م) بتحويل الكنيسة إلى مسجد، وأعاد بناءه من جديد، وكساه وزينه بالفسيفساء والمنمنمات والنقوش وأفضل ما زينت به المساجد في تاريخ الإسلام.
وفي المسجد الأموي أول مئذنة في الإسلام المسماة مئذنة العروس وله اليوم ثلاث مآذن وأربع أبواب وقبة كبيرة قبة النسر وثلاث قباب في صحنه وأربعة محاريب ومشهد عثمان ومشهد أبوبكر ومشهد الحسين ومشهد عروة ولوحات جدارية ضخمة من الفسيفساء وقاعات ومتحف، في داخلة ضريح النبي يحيى علية السلام وبجواره يرقد البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي وبالقرب منه الكثير من مقامات وأضرحة رجال ومشاهير الإسلام، وقد صلى فيه أهم المشاهير في تاريخ الإسلام والفاتحين وعدد كبير من الصحابة والسلاطين والخلفاء والملوك والولاة وأكبر علماء المسلمين، وهو أول جامع يدخله أحد باباوات روما عندما زار مدينة دمشق . وكان ذلك عام 2001 م عندما قام بزيارته البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وللجامع تاريخ حافل في كافة العصور قبل الإسلام وفي العصر الإسلامي.


 


منظر ليلي لجامع بني أمية







*[عدل] معبد الإله السوري - حدد*

لم يكن الجامع الأموي أول معبد أقيم على هذه الرقعة من قلب مدينة دمشق. فقد كشفت الدراسات التاريخية والأثرية عن معبد آرامي قديم للإله السوري حدد، الذي كان يعبد في دمشق في الألفية الأولى قبل الميلاد. وقد كان من أعظم المعابد وأقدسها، ويقصده المؤمنون من جميع أنحاء المناطق الآرامية في سورية. وقد أقيم على رابية ترتفع عن مستوى المدينة نحو عشرة أمتار ويصعد إليه بسلالم. ويحيط بالمعبد سوران أحدهما خارجي، والثاني داخلي وللأول مدخلان فخمان من الشرق والغرب ما زالت بعض أعمدتهما قائمة وتدل على هذا المعبد الضخم.
*[عدل] معبد جوبيتر - الدمشقي*



عقب سيطرة الرومان على دمشق، كانت المدينة من أهم المدن ومركز هام للحضارة، تحول المعبد إلى اسم معبد جوبيتر الدمشقي. ومن المرجح أن التغييرات عقب هذا التحول لم تكن كثيرة. رغم الكتابات التي تشير إلى أنه تطور بشكل واسع في عهد السلوقيين والرومان. ما تزال بقايا هذا المعبد موجودة حتى الآن إلى الغرب من الجامع الأموي حيث تظهر بقايا الأعمدة الرومانية (الكورنثية) ومقدمة القوس الرئيسية في المعبد.

كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان
في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني تيودوس الأول 379 م - 395 م تحول المعبد مرة ثانية إلى كنيسة باسم كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان الموجود ضريحه داخل الجامع والمعروف أيضا بالاسم النبي يحيى
*[عدل] قيام المسجد*

جامع بني أمية في دمشق هو أقدم وأجمل وأكمل آبدة إسلامية مازالت محافظة على أصولها منذ عصر مُنْشِئها الوليد بن عبد الملك الخليفة المصلح الذي حكم من 86 هـ - 96 هـ / 705 م - 715 م وخلال حكمه كان منصرفًا إلى الإعمار والإنشاء في البلاد الإسلامية، وكان بناء الجامع في عاصمة دولته دمشق من أكثر الأمور أهمية عنده، ولقد استعان في عمارته بالمعماريين والمزخرفين من أهل الشام، ممن كان لهم الفضل في بناء كثير من المباني في دمشق وخصص له الكثير من المال وأمر أن يكون أفضل المباني وأفخمها وكان له ذلك فأصبح جامع دمشق الكبير أهم بناء في الدولة الإسلامية، وأرسل الخليفة المعماريون إلى المدينة المنورة في أيام الوالي عمر بن عبد العزيز، وبأمر من الوليد لإعادة بناء مسجد الرسول محمد على طراز الجامع الكبير بدمشق.
أُقيم المسجد الجامع بدمشق بعد فتح بلاد الشام، في الجهة الشرقية الجنوبية من أطلال المعبد الروماني جوبيتر الذي أُنشئ في القرن الأول الميلادي، وأُنشئ في جدار هذا المعبد أول محراب في الإسلام مازال قائمًا صلى فيه الصحابة مع خالد بن الوليد وأبي عبيدة الجراح، القائدان اللذان فتحا دمشق ونخبة من أعلام وعلماء الإسلام، وأعطى خالد لسكان البلاد عصره بالحفاظ على ممتلكاتهم ومعابدهم ومساكنهم وعلى أوابد المدينة الخالدة. في عصر معاوية بن أبي سفيان، واليًا ثم أول خليفة أموي، كان يصلي في هذا المسجد، يدخل إليه من الباب القبلي الروماني وما يزال قائمًا في جدار القبلة للجامع.
*تاريخ الجامع*

*العهد الأموي*

كان معاوية قد أنشأ لنفسه قصر الخضراء المتاخم لجدار الجامع الأثري، وقد أنشأ معاوية في المسجد كذلك مقصورة خاصة به، هي أول مقصورة في تاريخ الإسلام.
وكان المكان وإثر زلزال عنيف أتى على المعبد جوبيتر وبقي الهيكل ناوس الذي يقع في منتصف فناء واسع محاط بجدار مرتفع تخترقه أربعة أبواب من الجهات الأربعة، وكان يحيطها سور آخر معمد بالأعمدة ولقد استعمل المسيحيون من سكان دمشق هذا الهيكل كنيسة، وكانوا يدخلون من الباب ذاته الذي أصبح يدخل منه المسلمون إلى مسجدهم في الشرق.
*بناء الجامع الأموي الكبير*

لم يكن من السهل أن يبقى المسلمون في عاصمتهم دمشق التي أصبحت تحكم أوسع دولة في تاريخ الإسلام، ويكون مسجدهم مؤقتًا في دمشق وباشر الأمويون في توسيع وتكملة بناء الجامع الكبير في دمشق وجعله جامعا يليق بعاصمة دولتهم الدولة الأموية فقاموا بتوسعة باحاته وتجميله بالنقوش والفسيفساء والزخارف وزين بأفخم وأجمل الفوانيس وغيرها، وكذلك فعلوا في مدن أخرى مثل المدينة المنورة وحلب والقدس. فقام عبد الملك بن مروان بإنشاء مسجد قبة الصخرة هناك، في المكان الذي صلى فيه عمر بن الخطاب عندما جاء إلى القدس واهتم الأمويون بالعمارة.
باشر ببناء الجامع الأموي الكبير بدمشق، بعد أن اتفق مع أصحاب الكنيسة - الهيكل على أن يقدم لهم بديلها، وهكذا استطاع البناءون الإفادة من كميات هائلة من حجارة المعبد المتراكمة، ومن أعمدته الرخامية وتيجانه لإقامة جامع ضخم يليق بعظمة الدولة الإسلامية، ويعتمد على التخطيط الذي وضعه الرسول محمد (عند بنائه لمسجده الأول في المدينة المنورة)، وكان هذا المخطط يقوم على تقسيم المسجد إلى بيت الصلاة وإلى فناء مفتوح. لقد استبقى الوليد الجزء السفلي من جدار القبلة أعاد الجدران الخارجية والأبواب، وأنشأ حرم المسجد مسقوفًا مع القبة والقناطر وصفوف الأعمدة.
أنشأ أروقة تحيط صحن الجامع. وأقام في أركان الجامع الأربعة صومعة ضخمة، ولكن زلزالًا لاحقًا أتى على المنارتين الشماليتين، فاستعيض عنها بمنارة في وسط الجدار الشمالي، وأصبح للمسجد ثلاث منارات اثنتان في طرفي الجدار الجنوبي، وواحدة في منتصف الجدار الشمالي وتسمى مئذنة العروس إن هذه الصوامع المربعة هي أصل المآذن التي انتقلت من دمشق إلى شمالي أفريقيا والأندلس، نرى تأثيرها واضحًا على مآذن القيروان والكتبية وحسان وإشبيلية وغيرها.
لم تكن هذه المنارات أو الصوامع موجودة في العصر الروماني، يؤكد ذلك الشبه الكامل الذي نراه بين هذا المعبد ومعبد زفس المسمى حصن سليمان قرب الساحل السوري، كذلك لم تكن قائمة تلك الصالات الأربع الرحبة، التي تسمى المشاهد والتي أصبحت جزءًا من مقر الحكم الأموي مع أجزاء أخرى غربي وجنوبي الجامع مازالت آثارها قائمة اليوم، وكانت مخصصة للبريد وبيت المال والرسائل. ويتحدث المؤرخون عن استقبال الخليفة الأموي لموسى بن نصير وطارق بن زياد وقد عادا من الأندلس الي دمشق، وخلفهما ملوك الغوط والأمراء هذا الاستقبال الذي تمّ في الحرم وفي القاعة الغربية من الجامع، وفي منشآت كانت قائمة في منطقة الغرب التي تسمى اليوم المسكية. أضاف الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك المقصورة أمام المحراب في عام 715 م.
*الجامع الأموي في العهد العباسي*

في العهد العباسي بنى والي دمشق قبة المال الواقعة في الساحة والتي كانت مخصصة لوضع أموال الولاية وفي عام 1006 م بنيت قبة النوفرة، في الساحة، أمام الجناح المصلب. وفي عام 1069 م تعرض المسجد إلى حريق اندلع في منزل مجاور وامتد إلى المسجد، ولم يعد بالإمكان السيطرة على النيران وأعيد ترميم وإصلاح ما خرب بسبب الحريق فيما بعد بجهود وأموال كبار وأثرياء المدينة.
*[عدل] الجامع الأموي في العهود الإسلامية اللاحقة*

يبدو الجامع مهيمنًا على مدينة دمشق القديمة بهامته المتجلية بقبة النسر، وبمآذنه الثلاثة التي أقيمت في وقت لاحق فوق الصوامع الأموية الشامخة، كما هو الأمر في الصوامع المغربية. في عهد الأمير السلجوقي تتش أمر وزيره بإجراء الإصلاحات على نفقته في قبة النسر وكذلك الدعائم الأربعة والأقواس التي تعلوها، وسقف المسجد والمقصورة.وفي عام 1089 م تم ترميم الجدار الشمالي ومن الناحية الشرقية للجامع.
في عام 1109 م رمم الجدار الشمالي أيضا من الناحية الغربية. وفي عام 1150 م وضعت ساعة كبيرة مميزة عند رواق الباب الشرقي للجامع الأموي. في عام 1179 م أمر صلاح الدين بترميم دعامتين من دعائم القبة الكبرى المسماة قبة النسر، والمئذنة الشمالية والتي هي الأقدم بين المآذن في تاريخ الإسلام ولقد أضيف إليها منارة في عصر صلاح الدين.
في عهد الظاهر بيبرس نظفت أعمدة الحرم ووشيت تيجانها بالذهب وأصلحت صفائح الرخام والفسيفساء، كما جرى تبليط الجدار الشمالي للحرم ليصبح الجامع غاية في الأبهة وقبلة للناظرين لايوازيه أي جامع أو مسجد في العالم الإسلامي. في عصر العثمانيين وفوق الصوامع أنشئت المئذنة الشرقية في عصر الأيوبيين ثم العثمانيين، والمئذنة الغربية أنشأها السلطان قايتباي.
*التاريخ الحديث*

في عام 1414 هـ / 1994 م أمر الرئيس حافظ الأسد بحملة ترميم كبيرة للجامع وملاحقاته وأعمدته الكثيرة وأبنيته مع الحفاظ على طرازه الأصيل ولوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة والنقوش والزخارف وتم الكشف من إحدى الجهات خارج جدران الجامع عن آثار رومانية غاية في الأهمية للمعابد قبل قيام الجامع وتم ترميمها والعناية بها تم إعادة افتتاح المسجد من قبل الرئيس حافظ الأسد بعدما تم مسح جديد وتسجيل جميع الآثار الإسلامية والتاريخية القديمة وتوثيقها. ليزداد جامع بني أمية هيبة وفخامة.
*حوادث في تاريخ الجامع*

لم يحافظ الجامع على الشكل الذي بني عليه فقد تعرض لكثير من الحرائق والزلازل التي غيرت معالمه كثيرا. وفكر الخليفة الأموي عمر بن عبد العزيز في إزالة مظاهر الترف منه والتي رأى فيها خروجا عن التعاليم الإسلامية. لكن أهل الشام ووجهاء دمشق دافعوا عن زينة الجامع فعدل عمر عن نيته واستمر الجامع بزينته وفخامته وكنوزه.
قيل أيضا أن رجلا روميا وقع مغشيا عليه لما رأى عظمة الجامع وفخامته. فلما سئل عن السبب قال: (إننا معشر أهل رومية نتحدث أن بقاء العرب قليل، فلما رأيت ما بنوا في دمشق علمت أن لهم مدة سيبقونها. فلذلك أصابني ما أصابني) فلما أخبر عمر بالقصة قال : (لا أرى مسجد دمشق إلا غيظا على الكفار).
وإن كان عمر بن عبد العزيز قد اقتنع بضرورة الحفاظ على جمال الجامع وزينته فإن الكوارث لم ترحم جمال البناء ولا الجهد المبذول فيه وأهم هذه الكوارث حريق عام 461هـ/ 1069 م وحريق عام 1311هـ / 1893 م اللذان ذهبا بكثير من تزيينات الجامع وآثاره الهامة.
أتى حريق عام 1069 م على جميع محاسن الجامع وما فيه من الزخارف والنقوش البديعة الموجودة منذ أيام الوليد وظل على حاله حتى تم تجديده عام 1072 م ثم تتالت عليه الزلازل والحرائق، وانتابه الإهمال مرة حتى جاء الملك الظاهر فكان من بداية إصلاحاته أن قام بتنظيف الجامع وغسل رخامه وفرشه وأعاده مسجدا للعبادة والعلم وزينه بالذهب ولوحات الفسيفساء والنقوش والزخارف.
في أحد أيام عام 1311 هـ/ 1893 م شبت نار عظيمة في سقف الجامع من الجهة الغربية من نار وقعت من نرجيلة أحد العمال الذين كانوا يصلحون السقف ودام الحريق ساعتين ونصف الساعة وقد أتى على سقف الجامع وجدرانه وأبوابه وسدته، ولم يسلم إلا المشهد الغربي. وأدى هذا الحريق الهائل إلى تلف المصحف العثماني الذي كان قد أرسله الخليفة عثمان بن عفان إلى بلاد الشام عندما قام بتدوين القرآن[1]. وبدأ الناس بإزالة الأنقاض من الجامع وبعد أن تمت عملية التنظيف بدئ بجمع التبرعات وتسابق الشعب إلى الجود لإعادة العظمة للجامع.
في عام 1314 هـ / 1896 م بدأت عمليات ترميم المسجد بأمر من الوالي ناظم باشا والي دمشق وبإشراف لجنة مشكلة لهذا الغرض برئاسة رئيس مجلس إدارة الولاية أحمد باشا الشمعة وقد اشترك في عملية البناء أكثر من خمسمائة فني وعامل يوميا، ودام العمل تسع سنوات وقدرت النفقات بسبعين ألف ليرة ذهبية.
ليس ما سبق كل ما أصاب الأموي فقد تعرض الجامع أيضًا إلى عدد كبير من الحرائق والزلازل التي ألحقت به أضرارا مختلفة, وكانت الحرائق، باستثناء الأخير منها، تمتد إليه من البيوت والأسواق الملتصقة به والتي رأى بعض المهتمين أنها تستر جماله وتشوه منظره وتعرضه للخطر مما يتطلب إزالتها، وقد تم بالفعل كشف جدران الجامع الأموي من الجهتين الجنوبية والغربية بحيث أزيلت تقريبا كل الأبنية الدخيلة عليه مما أتاح فرصة مشاهدته من الخارج لا من الداخل فقط.
وبعد كل ما مر على الجامع من أحداث وترميمات وإضافات فكان في كل مرة يتم فيها الكثير من الزينة والزخارف والنقوش ولوحات الفسيفساء وتبليط الساحات بالرخام وأحجار الزينة وصفائح الذهب والأسقف المزينة والمزخرفة والإضافات الكثيرة والجامع اليوم بتاريخه وهيبته وبفخامته أحد أهم رموز العالم الإسلامي على الإطلاق.
*الأوصاف*

تبلغ مساحة المسجد كله 157×97م وتبلغ مساحة الحرم 136×37م أما مساحة الصحن فهي 22.5×60م ويتوسط مدينة دمشق وللجامع أربعة أبواب، باب البريد من الغرب وباب جيرون من الشرق وباب الكلاسة من الشمال. وباب الزيادة من الجنوب وينفتح من داخل الحرم. أما الصحن فإنه محاط من جوانبه الثلاثة بأروقة وأعمدة شامخة ارتفاعها 15.35م، ومن الجنوب تنفتح أبواب الحرم التي أصبحت مغلقة بأبواب خشبية تعلوها قمريات زجاجية ملونة مع كتابات وزخارف رائعة.
تنهض الأروقة على صفٍ من القناطر المتراكبة، قنطرتان صغيرتان فوق كل قنطرة كبيرة، وتحملها سواري مربعة ضخمة وأعمدة، عمودان بين كل ساريتين في الجانبين ويبلغ عددها مجتمعة 47 سارية وعمودًا. وهي تشكل واجهات الأروقة وواجهة الحرم المؤلفة من جبهة ثلاثية ذات نافذة مفتوحة على طرفيها نافذتان دائريتان، وتحت الجبهة واجهة مربعة في وسطها قوس كبير ضمنه ثلاث نوافذ، وترتكز هذه الواجهة على ثلاث قناطر محمولة على عمودين في الوسط، وركنين في الجانبين وتدعم هذه الواجهة من الطرفين دعامتان مربعتان ضخمتان. وعلى طرفي هذه الواجهة تمتد القناطر المتراكبة تسع قناطر إلى اليمين ومثلها إلى اليسار شرقًا.ومن الرواق تنفتح على الصحن 24 قنطرة ومن الرواقين الشرقي والجنوبي تسع قناطر.
أما حرم المسجد فهو مؤلف من قناطر متشابهة عددها 24 قنطرة تمتد عرضانيًا موازية للجدار القبلي، يقطعها في الوسط جناح متوسط يمتد من باب الجبهة الرئيسي وحتى المحراب. ويغطي هذا الجناح المتوسط سقف سنمي في وسطه تنهض قبة النسر المؤلفة من قبة نصف كروية من الخشب المصفّح، ومن قبة ثمانية تنفتح فيها 16 نافذة، وترتفع القبة عن أرض الجامع 45م وهي بقطر 16 مترا.
في حرم الجامع أربعة محاريب، المحراب الأصلي في منتصف الجدار القبلي. وهذه المحاريب مخصصة للمذاهب الأربعة. وفي أعلى جدار القبلة، تنفتح على امتداده نوافذ ذات زجاج ملون. عددها 44 نافذة مع ستة نوافذ في الوسط. ويقوم إلى جانب المحراب الكبير منبر حجري رائع. إن جميع الزخارف الرخامية المنقوشة في المحراب والمنبر وفي المحاريب الأخرى هي آيات فنية، صنعها المبدعون الدمشقيون الذين نقلوا فنونهم إلى أنحاء كثيرة من البلاد العربية والإسلامية. ولقد زينت جدران الحرم بالفسيفساء والرخام، ومازالت أقسام كثيرة من الفسيفساء الأموي قائمة في الحرم من الشمال إضافة للتزيينات الكثيرة.
وصف ابن عساكر موضوع فسيفساء الجدار الجنوبي على شكل كرمة ذهبية. وكانت الأروقة وعضاداتها وقناطرها مكسوة كلها بالفسيفساء الزجاجي الملون، ومازالت أقسام كثيرة باقية في واجهة الحرم وفي الأروقة، ولقد أعيد بعض ما سقط منها، وخاصة قبة الخزنة، التي استعادت زخرفتها الفسيفسائية مؤخرًا، وهذه القبة هي غرفة مثمنة تعلوها قبة محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة، كانت تحفظ فيها أموال المسلمين، ثم أصبحت لحفظ المخطوطات الثمينة. ولقد أنشئت هذه القبة في العصر العباسي 780 م. وثمة قبة أخرى هي قبة زين العابدين أو الساعات مازالت قائمة، ولقد أعيد مؤخرًا 1995 م بناء قبة الوضوء العثمانية 1769 م التي كانت في منتصف صحن الجامع تحمي بركة ماء للوضوء.


----------



## laive (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الجامع الاموي والهندسة الاسلامية*

*جامع بني أمية الكبير*

*من الموسوعة الحرة*



 


الجامع الأموي في دمشق




 


الجامع الأموي في دمشق


*الجامع الأموي* أو *المسجد الأموي* أو *جامع بني أمية الكبير* مسجد في دمشق، سورية من روائع الفن المعماري الإسلامي، يقع في قلب المدينة القديمة. له تاريخ حافل في جميع العهود والحضارات كان في العهد القديم سوقًا، ثم تحول في العهد الروماني إلى معبد أُنشئ في القرن الأول الميلادي. ثم تحول مع الزمن إلى كنيسة. ولما دخل المسلمون إلى دمشق، دخل خالد بن الوليد عنوة، ودخل أبو عبيدة بن الجراح صلحًا. فصار نصفه مسجد ونصفه كنيسة. ثم قام الخليفة الأموي الوليد بن عبد الملك سنة 96هـ (الموافق ل 705 م) بتحويل الكنيسة إلى مسجد، وأعاد بناءه من جديد، وكساه وزينه بالفسيفساء والمنمنمات والنقوش وأفضل ما زينت به المساجد في تاريخ الإسلام.
وفي المسجد الأموي أول مئذنة في الإسلام المسماة مئذنة العروس وله اليوم ثلاث مآذن وأربع أبواب وقبة كبيرة قبة النسر وثلاث قباب في صحنه وأربعة محاريب ومشهد عثمان ومشهد أبوبكر ومشهد الحسين ومشهد عروة ولوحات جدارية ضخمة من الفسيفساء وقاعات ومتحف، في داخلة ضريح النبي يحيى علية السلام وبجواره يرقد البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي وبالقرب منه الكثير من مقامات وأضرحة رجال ومشاهير الإسلام، وقد صلى فيه أهم المشاهير في تاريخ الإسلام والفاتحين وعدد كبير من الصحابة والسلاطين والخلفاء والملوك والولاة وأكبر علماء المسلمين، وهو أول جامع يدخله أحد باباوات روما عندما زار مدينة دمشق . وكان ذلك عام 2001 م عندما قام بزيارته البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وللجامع تاريخ حافل في كافة العصور قبل الإسلام وفي العصر الإسلامي.


 


منظر ليلي لجامع بني أمية







*[عدل] معبد الإله السوري - حدد*

لم يكن الجامع الأموي أول معبد أقيم على هذه الرقعة من قلب مدينة دمشق. فقد كشفت الدراسات التاريخية والأثرية عن معبد آرامي قديم للإله السوري حدد، الذي كان يعبد في دمشق في الألفية الأولى قبل الميلاد. وقد كان من أعظم المعابد وأقدسها، ويقصده المؤمنون من جميع أنحاء المناطق الآرامية في سورية. وقد أقيم على رابية ترتفع عن مستوى المدينة نحو عشرة أمتار ويصعد إليه بسلالم. ويحيط بالمعبد سوران أحدهما خارجي، والثاني داخلي وللأول مدخلان فخمان من الشرق والغرب ما زالت بعض أعمدتهما قائمة وتدل على هذا المعبد الضخم.
*[عدل] معبد جوبيتر - الدمشقي*




عقب سيطرة الرومان على دمشق، كانت المدينة من أهم المدن ومركز هام للحضارة، تحول المعبد إلى اسم معبد جوبيتر الدمشقي. ومن المرجح أن التغييرات عقب هذا التحول لم تكن كثيرة. رغم الكتابات التي تشير إلى أنه تطور بشكل واسع في عهد السلوقيين والرومان. ما تزال بقايا هذا المعبد موجودة حتى الآن إلى الغرب من الجامع الأموي حيث تظهر بقايا الأعمدة الرومانية (الكورنثية) ومقدمة القوس الرئيسية في المعبد.

كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان
في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني تيودوس الأول 379 م - 395 م تحول المعبد مرة ثانية إلى كنيسة باسم كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان الموجود ضريحه داخل الجامع والمعروف أيضا بالاسم النبي يحيى
*[عدل] قيام المسجد*

جامع بني أمية في دمشق هو أقدم وأجمل وأكمل آبدة إسلامية مازالت محافظة على أصولها منذ عصر مُنْشِئها الوليد بن عبد الملك الخليفة المصلح الذي حكم من 86 هـ - 96 هـ / 705 م - 715 م وخلال حكمه كان منصرفًا إلى الإعمار والإنشاء في البلاد الإسلامية، وكان بناء الجامع في عاصمة دولته دمشق من أكثر الأمور أهمية عنده، ولقد استعان في عمارته بالمعماريين والمزخرفين من أهل الشام، ممن كان لهم الفضل في بناء كثير من المباني في دمشق وخصص له الكثير من المال وأمر أن يكون أفضل المباني وأفخمها وكان له ذلك فأصبح جامع دمشق الكبير أهم بناء في الدولة الإسلامية، وأرسل الخليفة المعماريون إلى المدينة المنورة في أيام الوالي عمر بن عبد العزيز، وبأمر من الوليد لإعادة بناء مسجد الرسول محمد على طراز الجامع الكبير بدمشق.
أُقيم المسجد الجامع بدمشق بعد فتح بلاد الشام، في الجهة الشرقية الجنوبية من أطلال المعبد الروماني جوبيتر الذي أُنشئ في القرن الأول الميلادي، وأُنشئ في جدار هذا المعبد أول محراب في الإسلام مازال قائمًا صلى فيه الصحابة مع خالد بن الوليد وأبي عبيدة الجراح، القائدان اللذان فتحا دمشق ونخبة من أعلام وعلماء الإسلام، وأعطى خالد لسكان البلاد عصره بالحفاظ على ممتلكاتهم ومعابدهم ومساكنهم وعلى أوابد المدينة الخالدة. في عصر معاوية بن أبي سفيان، واليًا ثم أول خليفة أموي، كان يصلي في هذا المسجد، يدخل إليه من الباب القبلي الروماني وما يزال قائمًا في جدار القبلة للجامع.
*تاريخ الجامع*

*العهد الأموي*

كان معاوية قد أنشأ لنفسه قصر الخضراء المتاخم لجدار الجامع الأثري، وقد أنشأ معاوية في المسجد كذلك مقصورة خاصة به، هي أول مقصورة في تاريخ الإسلام.
وكان المكان وإثر زلزال عنيف أتى على المعبد جوبيتر وبقي الهيكل ناوس الذي يقع في منتصف فناء واسع محاط بجدار مرتفع تخترقه أربعة أبواب من الجهات الأربعة، وكان يحيطها سور آخر معمد بالأعمدة ولقد استعمل المسيحيون من سكان دمشق هذا الهيكل كنيسة، وكانوا يدخلون من الباب ذاته الذي أصبح يدخل منه المسلمون إلى مسجدهم في الشرق.
*بناء الجامع الأموي الكبير*

لم يكن من السهل أن يبقى المسلمون في عاصمتهم دمشق التي أصبحت تحكم أوسع دولة في تاريخ الإسلام، ويكون مسجدهم مؤقتًا في دمشق وباشر الأمويون في توسيع وتكملة بناء الجامع الكبير في دمشق وجعله جامعا يليق بعاصمة دولتهم الدولة الأموية فقاموا بتوسعة باحاته وتجميله بالنقوش والفسيفساء والزخارف وزين بأفخم وأجمل الفوانيس وغيرها، وكذلك فعلوا في مدن أخرى مثل المدينة المنورة وحلب والقدس. فقام عبد الملك بن مروان بإنشاء مسجد قبة الصخرة هناك، في المكان الذي صلى فيه عمر بن الخطاب عندما جاء إلى القدس واهتم الأمويون بالعمارة.
باشر ببناء الجامع الأموي الكبير بدمشق، بعد أن اتفق مع أصحاب الكنيسة - الهيكل على أن يقدم لهم بديلها، وهكذا استطاع البناءون الإفادة من كميات هائلة من حجارة المعبد المتراكمة، ومن أعمدته الرخامية وتيجانه لإقامة جامع ضخم يليق بعظمة الدولة الإسلامية، ويعتمد على التخطيط الذي وضعه الرسول محمد (عند بنائه لمسجده الأول في المدينة المنورة)، وكان هذا المخطط يقوم على تقسيم المسجد إلى بيت الصلاة وإلى فناء مفتوح. لقد استبقى الوليد الجزء السفلي من جدار القبلة أعاد الجدران الخارجية والأبواب، وأنشأ حرم المسجد مسقوفًا مع القبة والقناطر وصفوف الأعمدة.
أنشأ أروقة تحيط صحن الجامع. وأقام في أركان الجامع الأربعة صومعة ضخمة، ولكن زلزالًا لاحقًا أتى على المنارتين الشماليتين، فاستعيض عنها بمنارة في وسط الجدار الشمالي، وأصبح للمسجد ثلاث منارات اثنتان في طرفي الجدار الجنوبي، وواحدة في منتصف الجدار الشمالي وتسمى مئذنة العروس إن هذه الصوامع المربعة هي أصل المآذن التي انتقلت من دمشق إلى شمالي أفريقيا والأندلس، نرى تأثيرها واضحًا على مآذن القيروان والكتبية وحسان وإشبيلية وغيرها.
لم تكن هذه المنارات أو الصوامع موجودة في العصر الروماني، يؤكد ذلك الشبه الكامل الذي نراه بين هذا المعبد ومعبد زفس المسمى حصن سليمان قرب الساحل السوري، كذلك لم تكن قائمة تلك الصالات الأربع الرحبة، التي تسمى المشاهد والتي أصبحت جزءًا من مقر الحكم الأموي مع أجزاء أخرى غربي وجنوبي الجامع مازالت آثارها قائمة اليوم، وكانت مخصصة للبريد وبيت المال والرسائل. ويتحدث المؤرخون عن استقبال الخليفة الأموي لموسى بن نصير وطارق بن زياد وقد عادا من الأندلس الي دمشق، وخلفهما ملوك الغوط والأمراء هذا الاستقبال الذي تمّ في الحرم وفي القاعة الغربية من الجامع، وفي منشآت كانت قائمة في منطقة الغرب التي تسمى اليوم المسكية. أضاف الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك المقصورة أمام المحراب في عام 715 م.
*الجامع الأموي في العهد العباسي*

في العهد العباسي بنى والي دمشق قبة المال الواقعة في الساحة والتي كانت مخصصة لوضع أموال الولاية وفي عام 1006 م بنيت قبة النوفرة، في الساحة، أمام الجناح المصلب. وفي عام 1069 م تعرض المسجد إلى حريق اندلع في منزل مجاور وامتد إلى المسجد، ولم يعد بالإمكان السيطرة على النيران وأعيد ترميم وإصلاح ما خرب بسبب الحريق فيما بعد بجهود وأموال كبار وأثرياء المدينة.
*[عدل] الجامع الأموي في العهود الإسلامية اللاحقة*

يبدو الجامع مهيمنًا على مدينة دمشق القديمة بهامته المتجلية بقبة النسر، وبمآذنه الثلاثة التي أقيمت في وقت لاحق فوق الصوامع الأموية الشامخة، كما هو الأمر في الصوامع المغربية. في عهد الأمير السلجوقي تتش أمر وزيره بإجراء الإصلاحات على نفقته في قبة النسر وكذلك الدعائم الأربعة والأقواس التي تعلوها، وسقف المسجد والمقصورة.وفي عام 1089 م تم ترميم الجدار الشمالي ومن الناحية الشرقية للجامع.
في عام 1109 م رمم الجدار الشمالي أيضا من الناحية الغربية. وفي عام 1150 م وضعت ساعة كبيرة مميزة عند رواق الباب الشرقي للجامع الأموي. في عام 1179 م أمر صلاح الدين بترميم دعامتين من دعائم القبة الكبرى المسماة قبة النسر، والمئذنة الشمالية والتي هي الأقدم بين المآذن في تاريخ الإسلام ولقد أضيف إليها منارة في عصر صلاح الدين.
في عهد الظاهر بيبرس نظفت أعمدة الحرم ووشيت تيجانها بالذهب وأصلحت صفائح الرخام والفسيفساء، كما جرى تبليط الجدار الشمالي للحرم ليصبح الجامع غاية في الأبهة وقبلة للناظرين لايوازيه أي جامع أو مسجد في العالم الإسلامي. في عصر العثمانيين وفوق الصوامع أنشئت المئذنة الشرقية في عصر الأيوبيين ثم العثمانيين، والمئذنة الغربية أنشأها السلطان قايتباي.
*التاريخ الحديث*

في عام 1414 هـ / 1994 م أمر الرئيس حافظ الأسد بحملة ترميم كبيرة للجامع وملاحقاته وأعمدته الكثيرة وأبنيته مع الحفاظ على طرازه الأصيل ولوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة والنقوش والزخارف وتم الكشف من إحدى الجهات خارج جدران الجامع عن آثار رومانية غاية في الأهمية للمعابد قبل قيام الجامع وتم ترميمها والعناية بها تم إعادة افتتاح المسجد من قبل الرئيس حافظ الأسد بعدما تم مسح جديد وتسجيل جميع الآثار الإسلامية والتاريخية القديمة وتوثيقها. ليزداد جامع بني أمية هيبة وفخامة.
*حوادث في تاريخ الجامع*

لم يحافظ الجامع على الشكل الذي بني عليه فقد تعرض لكثير من الحرائق والزلازل التي غيرت معالمه كثيرا. وفكر الخليفة الأموي عمر بن عبد العزيز في إزالة مظاهر الترف منه والتي رأى فيها خروجا عن التعاليم الإسلامية. لكن أهل الشام ووجهاء دمشق دافعوا عن زينة الجامع فعدل عمر عن نيته واستمر الجامع بزينته وفخامته وكنوزه.
قيل أيضا أن رجلا روميا وقع مغشيا عليه لما رأى عظمة الجامع وفخامته. فلما سئل عن السبب قال: (إننا معشر أهل رومية نتحدث أن بقاء العرب قليل، فلما رأيت ما بنوا في دمشق علمت أن لهم مدة سيبقونها. فلذلك أصابني ما أصابني) فلما أخبر عمر بالقصة قال : (لا أرى مسجد دمشق إلا غيظا على الكفار).
وإن كان عمر بن عبد العزيز قد اقتنع بضرورة الحفاظ على جمال الجامع وزينته فإن الكوارث لم ترحم جمال البناء ولا الجهد المبذول فيه وأهم هذه الكوارث حريق عام 461هـ/ 1069 م وحريق عام 1311هـ / 1893 م اللذان ذهبا بكثير من تزيينات الجامع وآثاره الهامة.
أتى حريق عام 1069 م على جميع محاسن الجامع وما فيه من الزخارف والنقوش البديعة الموجودة منذ أيام الوليد وظل على حاله حتى تم تجديده عام 1072 م ثم تتالت عليه الزلازل والحرائق، وانتابه الإهمال مرة حتى جاء الملك الظاهر فكان من بداية إصلاحاته أن قام بتنظيف الجامع وغسل رخامه وفرشه وأعاده مسجدا للعبادة والعلم وزينه بالذهب ولوحات الفسيفساء والنقوش والزخارف.
في أحد أيام عام 1311 هـ/ 1893 م شبت نار عظيمة في سقف الجامع من الجهة الغربية من نار وقعت من نرجيلة أحد العمال الذين كانوا يصلحون السقف ودام الحريق ساعتين ونصف الساعة وقد أتى على سقف الجامع وجدرانه وأبوابه وسدته، ولم يسلم إلا المشهد الغربي. وأدى هذا الحريق الهائل إلى تلف المصحف العثماني الذي كان قد أرسله الخليفة عثمان بن عفان إلى بلاد الشام عندما قام بتدوين القرآن[1]. وبدأ الناس بإزالة الأنقاض من الجامع وبعد أن تمت عملية التنظيف بدئ بجمع التبرعات وتسابق الشعب إلى الجود لإعادة العظمة للجامع.
في عام 1314 هـ / 1896 م بدأت عمليات ترميم المسجد بأمر من الوالي ناظم باشا والي دمشق وبإشراف لجنة مشكلة لهذا الغرض برئاسة رئيس مجلس إدارة الولاية أحمد باشا الشمعة وقد اشترك في عملية البناء أكثر من خمسمائة فني وعامل يوميا، ودام العمل تسع سنوات وقدرت النفقات بسبعين ألف ليرة ذهبية.
ليس ما سبق كل ما أصاب الأموي فقد تعرض الجامع أيضًا إلى عدد كبير من الحرائق والزلازل التي ألحقت به أضرارا مختلفة, وكانت الحرائق، باستثناء الأخير منها، تمتد إليه من البيوت والأسواق الملتصقة به والتي رأى بعض المهتمين أنها تستر جماله وتشوه منظره وتعرضه للخطر مما يتطلب إزالتها، وقد تم بالفعل كشف جدران الجامع الأموي من الجهتين الجنوبية والغربية بحيث أزيلت تقريبا كل الأبنية الدخيلة عليه مما أتاح فرصة مشاهدته من الخارج لا من الداخل فقط.
وبعد كل ما مر على الجامع من أحداث وترميمات وإضافات فكان في كل مرة يتم فيها الكثير من الزينة والزخارف والنقوش ولوحات الفسيفساء وتبليط الساحات بالرخام وأحجار الزينة وصفائح الذهب والأسقف المزينة والمزخرفة والإضافات الكثيرة والجامع اليوم بتاريخه وهيبته وبفخامته أحد أهم رموز العالم الإسلامي على الإطلاق.
*الأوصاف*

تبلغ مساحة المسجد كله 157×97م وتبلغ مساحة الحرم 136×37م أما مساحة الصحن فهي 22.5×60م ويتوسط مدينة دمشق وللجامع أربعة أبواب، باب البريد من الغرب وباب جيرون من الشرق وباب الكلاسة من الشمال. وباب الزيادة من الجنوب وينفتح من داخل الحرم. أما الصحن فإنه محاط من جوانبه الثلاثة بأروقة وأعمدة شامخة ارتفاعها 15.35م، ومن الجنوب تنفتح أبواب الحرم التي أصبحت مغلقة بأبواب خشبية تعلوها قمريات زجاجية ملونة مع كتابات وزخارف رائعة.
تنهض الأروقة على صفٍ من القناطر المتراكبة، قنطرتان صغيرتان فوق كل قنطرة كبيرة، وتحملها سواري مربعة ضخمة وأعمدة، عمودان بين كل ساريتين في الجانبين ويبلغ عددها مجتمعة 47 سارية وعمودًا. وهي تشكل واجهات الأروقة وواجهة الحرم المؤلفة من جبهة ثلاثية ذات نافذة مفتوحة على طرفيها نافذتان دائريتان، وتحت الجبهة واجهة مربعة في وسطها قوس كبير ضمنه ثلاث نوافذ، وترتكز هذه الواجهة على ثلاث قناطر محمولة على عمودين في الوسط، وركنين في الجانبين وتدعم هذه الواجهة من الطرفين دعامتان مربعتان ضخمتان. وعلى طرفي هذه الواجهة تمتد القناطر المتراكبة تسع قناطر إلى اليمين ومثلها إلى اليسار شرقًا.ومن الرواق تنفتح على الصحن 24 قنطرة ومن الرواقين الشرقي والجنوبي تسع قناطر.
أما حرم المسجد فهو مؤلف من قناطر متشابهة عددها 24 قنطرة تمتد عرضانيًا موازية للجدار القبلي، يقطعها في الوسط جناح متوسط يمتد من باب الجبهة الرئيسي وحتى المحراب. ويغطي هذا الجناح المتوسط سقف سنمي في وسطه تنهض قبة النسر المؤلفة من قبة نصف كروية من الخشب المصفّح، ومن قبة ثمانية تنفتح فيها 16 نافذة، وترتفع القبة عن أرض الجامع 45م وهي بقطر 16 مترا.
في حرم الجامع أربعة محاريب، المحراب الأصلي في منتصف الجدار القبلي. وهذه المحاريب مخصصة للمذاهب الأربعة. وفي أعلى جدار القبلة، تنفتح على امتداده نوافذ ذات زجاج ملون. عددها 44 نافذة مع ستة نوافذ في الوسط. ويقوم إلى جانب المحراب الكبير منبر حجري رائع. إن جميع الزخارف الرخامية المنقوشة في المحراب والمنبر وفي المحاريب الأخرى هي آيات فنية، صنعها المبدعون الدمشقيون الذين نقلوا فنونهم إلى أنحاء كثيرة من البلاد العربية والإسلامية. ولقد زينت جدران الحرم بالفسيفساء والرخام، ومازالت أقسام كثيرة من الفسيفساء الأموي قائمة في الحرم من الشمال إضافة للتزيينات الكثيرة.
وصف ابن عساكر موضوع فسيفساء الجدار الجنوبي على شكل كرمة ذهبية. وكانت الأروقة وعضاداتها وقناطرها مكسوة كلها بالفسيفساء الزجاجي الملون، ومازالت أقسام كثيرة باقية في واجهة الحرم وفي الأروقة، ولقد أعيد بعض ما سقط منها، وخاصة قبة الخزنة، التي استعادت زخرفتها الفسيفسائية مؤخرًا، وهذه القبة هي غرفة مثمنة تعلوها قبة محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة، كانت تحفظ فيها أموال المسلمين، ثم أصبحت لحفظ المخطوطات الثمينة. ولقد أنشئت هذه القبة في العصر العباسي 780 م. وثمة قبة أخرى هي قبة زين العابدين أو الساعات مازالت قائمة، ولقد أعيد مؤخرًا 1995 م بناء قبة الوضوء العثمانية 1769 م التي كانت في منتصف صحن الجامع تحمي بركة ماء للوضوء.


----------



## laive (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*متحف الجامع الأموي*

في ركن الزاوية الشمالية القريبة من الجامع أقيم متحف الجامع الأموي عام 1989 م، ويضم نفائس الجامع القديمة وبعض الأحجار والسجاد واللوحات الخطية الجميلة، مع مصابيح إنارة وقطع فسيفسائية وخزفية وزجاجية ونقود إسلامية وساعات وصفحات من المصاحف المخطوطة القديمة والكثير من الأثريات الهامة في تاريخ الجامع العريق.
*أقسام الجامع الأموي*



1- باب جيرون والدهليز
2- مشهد الحسين
3- قاعة المئذنة الشمالية الشرقية
4- قبر الملك الكامل
5- مقر عمر بن عبد العزيز
6- باب الكلاسة أو العمارة
7- مئذنة العروس
8- قاعدة المئذنة الشمالية الغربية (زاوية الغزالي)
9- مشهد عثمان (قاعة الاستقبال اليوم)
10- باب البريد
11- مشهد عروة (بيت الوضوء اليوم)
12- قاعدة المئذنة الجنوبية الغربية
13- محراب الحنابلة
14- محراب الحنفية
15- محراب الخطيب
16- محراب المالكية أو محراب الصحابة
17- قاعدة المئذنة الجنوبية الشرقية وفوقها المئذنة البيضاء
18- مشهد أبي بكر
19- مقام النبي يحيى - (يوحنا المعمدان)
20- قبة الساعات
21- قبة البركة
22- قبة المال أو الخزنة الرائعة
23- باب الزيادة
24- قبة النسر
25- مئذنة عيسى
26- قاعة الصلاة والعبادة
27- متحف الجامع.


----------



## خيطو (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يحييك
و السلام


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

فين مسجد محمد علي باشا


----------



## laive (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله في الجزء القادم من السلسلة وشكرا لكل من قرأ المواضيع وهي مفتوحة للجميع للاضافة والاستفادة


----------



## خيطو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت يا صديقي


----------



## mdsayed (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بورك فيك على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## laive (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مسجد محمد علي باشا المعلم والهندسة*

اخواني نواصل معا التعرف على معالمنا الاسلامية وعلاقتها بالهندسة الجزء الخامس




مسجد محمد علي





محمد على بدأ بناء المسجد عام 1830













مسجد محمد علي، فهو أجمل منشآت محمد علي باشا مؤسس الأسرة العلوية في مصر التي حكمت إلى عام 1952 عندما أطاح ضباط في الجيش المصري بآخر حكامها الملك فاروق.

بدأ محمد علي بناء هذا المسجد عام 1830 واستمر العمل فيه بلا انقطاع حتى توفي سنة 1848م فدفن فيه ثم أمر بإتمام زخارفه عباس باشا الاول.

وكسيت جدران المسجد من الداخل والخارج بالرخام الابستر المستورد من محاجر بني سويف وكذلك الأكتاف الأربعة الداخلية الحاملة للقبة.

وكسبت جميع جدران المسجد أعلى الكسوة الرخامية من الداخل ببياض حلي بنقوش ملونة مذهبة، أما القبة الكبيرة وأنصاف القباب فقد حليت بزخارف بارزة ملونة مذهبة. والقسم الثاني وهو الصحن يتوسط فسقية الوضوء, وبمؤخرة برج الساعة التي أهداها الى محمد علي لويس فيليب ملك فرنسا سنة 1845م. وللمسجد منارتان رشيقتان بارتفاع 84 متراً عن مستوى أرضية الصحن.



نبذة تاريخية:
هو أكثر معالم القلعة شهرة حتى أن الكثيرين يعتقدون أن قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي هى قلعة محمد على باشا لشهرة هذا الجامع بها ، كما يسمي أيضا جامع المرمر وهو نوع من أنواع الرخام النادر الذى كسي به ، وقد ذكرت المصادر والمراجع المختلفة أنه ما أن أتم محمد على باشا إصلاح قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي وفرغ من بناء قصوره ودوواين المالية والجهادية وعموم المدارس ودار الضرب رأى أن يبني جامعا كبيرا بالقلعة لأداء الفرائض وليكون به مدفنا

يدفن به ، وقد ذكر باسكال كوست المعماري الفرنسي فى مذكراته أن محمد على باشا طلب منه تصميم جامع بالقلعة سنة 1820 م ولكن المشروع توقف ولم يشرع فى بناء الجامع إلا سنة 1830م وفقا لتصميم مهندس معماري أخر تركي هو المهندس " يوسف بوشناق " الذى وضع تصميمه على غرار جامع السلطان أحمد بالأستانة مع بعض التغييرات الطفيفة .
[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
وكان الشروع فى إنشاء الجامع سنة 1246هـ / 1830م واستمر العمل سائرا بلا انقطاع حتى توفي محمد على باشا إلى رحمة الله تعالي سنة 1265 هـ / 1848م ودفن فى المقبرة التى أعدها لنفسه بداخل الجامع وقد بنى هذا الجامع على أنقاض قصر الأبلق والإيوان الذى بناه الناصر محمد بن قلاوون والقاعة الأشرفية التى تنسب إلى الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون .
[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
كان بناء الجامع كاملا من أسوار وقباب ومآذن وكتابات تعلو الشبابيك الخارجية بما فيها كسوتها الرخامية أما أعمال كسوة الرخام بالواجهات فلم يكن قد تم منها إلا القسم السفلي حتى الباب القبلي للصحن ولما تولى عباس باشا الأول الحكم سنة 1265 هـ / 1848م أمر بإتمام أعمال النقش

والتذهيب وبعض أعمال الرخام بالجامع كما أمر بعمل تركيبة رخامية ومقصورة نحاسية كما أمر بتعيين القراء ورصد الخيرات على الجامع ، وعندما تولى محمد سعيد باشا الحكم سنة 1270 هـ / 1853م رصد له خيرات كثيرة وقرر عمل احتفالات رسمية لمدة خمس ليال كل عام هى ليلة الإسراء والمعراج وليلة النصف من شعبان ثم ثلاث ليال من شهر رمضان المعظم هى ليلة 13 وهى ذكرى وفاة محمد على باشا وليلة 14 وفيها تم دفنه بمدفنه بالجامع ثم ليلة القدر ، وفى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل باشا سنة 1280هـ / 1863م تم عمل أبواب جديدة بسماعات نحاسية وأحاطه بأسوار وأنشأ له دورة مياه ، وفى عصر الخديوى توفيق باشا سنة 1296 هـ / 1879م أمر بإصلاح رخام الصحن وإعادة ألواح الرصاص التى كانت تغطي القباب .

[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
وفى عصر الملك فؤاد قامت لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية بإزالة القبة الكبيرة وما حولها من أنصاف قباب وقباب صغيرة وإعادة بناءها بعد عمل صلبة عبارة عن هيكل من الصلب المجمع يكون فى مجموعه عدة أبراج مستقلة وعقود تشييد لهدم القبة القديمة ، وقد روعي فى تصميم إعادة العقود وغيرها الأبعاد المعمارية الأصلية كما احتفظ بسمك القباب القديمة وذلك بعمل قباب مفرغة حتى تحتفظ بشكلها القديم ، كما روعي عند إعادة الزخارف أن تكون مثل القديمة تماما

التخطيط المعمارى:
[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
التخطيط المعماري لجامع محمد على باشا هو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة تنقسم إلى قسمين الأول وهو القسم الشرقي وهو المكان المعد للصلاة والغربي وهو الصحن وتتوسطه فسقية للوضوء ولكل من القسمين بابين أحدهما جنوبي والأخر شمالى .
ويتكون القسم الشرقى للجامع من مساحة مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع من أضلاعها 41 مترا تتوسطها قبة قطرها 21 مترا وارتفاعها 52 مترا من مستوي أرضية الجامع محمولة على أربعة عقود كبيرة محمولة على أربعة أكتاف مربعة يحيط بها أربع أنصاف قباب بالإضافة إلى نصف قبة فى مستوي أقلتغطي المحراب بالإضافة إلى أربع قباب صغيرة بأركان الجامع ، وقد كسيت جدران الجامع الداخلية والخارجية وكذلك الأكتاف الأربعة الداخلية الحاملة للقبة إلى ارتفاع 11 مترا بالرخام الألبستر المجلوب من محاجر بنى سويف ، ويعلو مدخل الباب الغربي المؤدى إلى الصحن دكة للمؤذنين بعرض المسجد مقامة على ثمانية أعمدة من الرخام فوقها عقود ، وبدائر الجامع من أسفل شبابيك كتب على أعتابها أبيات من قصيدة البردة للبوصيري ، أما محراب الجامع فمن الرخام الألبستر يجاوره منبر رخامي من الرخام الألبستر المطعم بالرخام الأحمر ويرجع تاريخه إلى عصر الملك فاروق الأول أما المنبر الأصلي للجامع فيجاور المنبر الرخامي وهو من الخشب ويرجع تاريخه إلى عصر محمد على باشا وهو من أكبر المنابر الموجودة بمصر وقد زخرف بزخارف مذهبة وقد احتوي على باب المنبر على توقيع الصانع حيث كتب " عملت بيد أحمد حسين جمال الدين فى سنة 1360 هـ " .


وعلى الرغم من أن مهندس الجامع اقتبس من مسجد السلطان أحمد بالأستانة التصميم المعماري والواجهات وشكل المآذن إلا أن زخارف الجامع ترجع إلى طراز الزخارف التى سادت تركيا فى القرن الثامن عشر والتى عرفت باسم طراز الباروك و الروكوكو والذى يتمثل فى وجود أواني الزهور الملونة وبعض الفواكه وعناقيد العنب ، وقد حليت زوايا القباب بلفظ الجلالة الله ، ومحمد رسول الله ،وأسماء الخلفاء الراشدين بخط الفنان التركي " أمين أزمرلي " وهو من بلدة أمير بتركيا .

[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
ويمتاز جامع محمد على باشا بعدة مميزات معمارية وفنية جعلته متفردا فمئذنتيه شاهقتين إذ يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 84 مترا فإذا أضفنا إليها ارتفاع القلعة المشيد عليها الجامع فيبلغ حوالى 80 مترا وبهذا يصل ارتفاع المئذنتين إلى حوالى 164 مترا عند مستوى البحر ، كما نجد أن عدد المشكاوات التى توجد بهذا الجامع هو 365 مشكاة بعدد أيام السنة لوحظ أنها تعزف ألحانا موسيقية فى حالة الهدوء ، كما تميز الجامع بظاهرة صدي الصوت الظاهر عند ارتفاع الأصوات داخل بيت الصلاة لأنه كان يوجد عدد كبير من الزلع - أواني فخارية -الموضوعة على فوهاتها ولكن مع التجديد الذى تم فى عصر الملك فؤاد لم توضع فى أماكنها ، كما يقال أن خليج السويس والعقبة مرسومان بالرخام على جانبي دخلة المحراب ، كما يقال أيضا أن الرخام الذى كسيت به جدران الجامع الداخلية والخارجية شديد الشفافية فإذا أشعلت الضوء فى جانب هذا الرخام فسوف تشاهد الضوء من الناحية الأخرى
أما المقصورة التى دفن بها محمد على باشا فإنها تقع فى الركن الجنوبى الغربى للجامع وهى عبارة عن مقصورة نحاسية مذهبة جمعت بين الزخارف العربية والتركية والمصرية يتوسطها تركيبة رخامية بها قبر محمد على باشا وقد بطنت الجدران الداخلية للمقصورة بالحرير الأخضر الفاخر ومن مميزات هذه المقصورة أنها كاتمة للصوت بحيث أن من يقرأ القرآن بداخل المقصورة لا يسمعه من بالخارج .
ومن الباب الذى يتوسط الجدار الغربي للمسجد يتوصل إلى الصحن وهو فناء كبير مساحته 53 مترا * 54 مترا يحيط به أربعة أروقة ذات عقود محمولة على أعمدة رخامية تحمل قبابا صغيرة زخرفت من الداخل بالزخارف الملونة ومغشاة من الخارج بألواح من الرصاص مثل القبة الكبيرة ، أما الجهة الشرقية فتشرف على الجامع ومكتوب على أعتاب الشبابيك آيات من القرآن الكريم بالخط الفارسي وبوسط الصحن الميضأة أو الفوارة وهى عبارة عن قبة أنشئت سنة 1263هـ

مقامة على ثمانية أعمدة من الرخام تحمل عقودا تكون شكلا منشورا ثماني الأضلاع فوقه رفرف به زخارف بارزة ويتوسط هذه القبة قبة أخرى رخامية مثمنة الشكل نقش على أضلاعها عناقيد العنب وبها آية قرأنية بالخط الفارسي ويتوسط الرواق الغربي بالصحن برج من النحاس المخرم والزجاج الملون بداخله ساعة أهداها لويس فيليب ملك فرنسا لمحمد على باشا سنة 1845م مقابل المسلة الفرعونية التى تجمل ميدان الكونكورد فى باريس حاليا .

مدرسة المهندسخانة:
[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
فحتى وقت قريب لم يكن من المعروف ما هي هذه المباني أو تاريخها إلا أنه ظهرت دراسة حديثة أرخت تلك المباني التى يرجع تاريخها إلى عصر محمد على باشا والتى تمثل أول مدرسة مهندسخانة أو أول مدرسة للمهندسين العسكريين بمصر وقد أنشأت سنة 1231هـ / 1816م وقد أنشأها محمد على باشا بعد ما رأى من مقدرة الطلبة المصريين على تعلم العلوم الهندسية المختلفة ورغبتهم فى التعلم ولذا أمر بإنشاء المدرسة وهى أول مدرسة للمهندسخانه
وكان سبب إنشاء هذه المدرسة كما ذكر الجبرتى فى حوادث شهر ذى القعدة سنة 1231 هـ / 1816م " اتفق أن شخصا من أبناء البلد يسمي حسين شلبي عجوة ابتكر بفكره صورة دائرة وهى التى يدقون بها الأرز وعمل مثالا من الصفيح يدور بأسهل طريقة … وقدم ذلك المثال إلى الباشا فأعجبه وأنعم عليه بدرهم " ، ثم ذكر الجبرتي بعد ذلك " أن الباشا لما رأي هذه النكتة من حسين شلبي هذا قال إن أولاد مصر نجابة وقابلين للمعارف فأمر ببناء مكتب بحوش السراية ويرتب فيه جملة من أولاد البلد ومماليك الباشا وجعل معلمهم حسن أفندي درويش المعروف بالدرويش الموصلي ، يقرر لهم قواعد الحساب والهندسة وعلم المقادير والقياسات والارتفاعات واستخراج المجهولات مع مشاركة شخص رومي يقال له روح الدين أفندي بل وأشخاص من الإفرنج وأحضر لهم آلات هندسية متنوعة من أشغال الإنكليز يأخذون منها الأبعاد والارتفاعات والمساحة ورتب لهم شهريات وكساوى فى السنة واستمروا على الاجتماع بهذا المكتب وسموه مهندس خانة فى كل يوم من الصباح إلى بعد الظهيرة ثم ينزلون إلى بيوتهم ويخرجون فى بعض الأيام إلى الخلاء لتعليم مساحات الأراضى وقياساتها بالأقصاب وهو الغرض المقصود للباشا " .


----------



## laive (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*الجامع الازهر رمز ومعالم*

جامع الأزهر





الجامع الأزهر من أشهر المؤسسات الإسلامية على وجه الأرض














أما الجامع الأزهر فهو الرمز الذي اختار بسببه أوباما مصر ليلقي منها خطابه للعالم الإسلامي، ويعد أول عمل معماري أقامه الفاطميون في مصر، وأول مسجد أنشئ في مدينة القاهرة التي أسسها جوهر الصقلي لتكون عاصمة للدولة الفاطمية، وقد بدأ جوهر في إنشائه في 970م، ولما تم بناؤه افتتح للصلاة في 971م.

وكان تصميم الأزهر وقت إنشائه يتألف من صحن تحفّه ثلاثة أروقة، أكبرها رواق القبلة، وعلى الجانبين الرواقان الآخران، وكانت مساحته وقت إنشائه تقترب من نصف مسطحه الحالي، ثم ما لبث أن أضيفت مجموعة من الأبنية شملت أروقة جديدة، ومدارس ومحاريب ومآذن، غيرت من معالمه الأولى، وأصبح معرضًا لفن العمارة الإسلامية منذ بداية العصر الفاطمي.

وقام السلطان قايتباي المحمودي سنة 1468م بهدم الباب الواقع في الجهة الشمالية الغربية للجامع، وشيده من جديد على ما هو عليه الآن، وأقام على يمينه مئذنة رشيقة من أجمل مآذن القاهرة، ثم قام السلطان قانصوه الغوري ببناء المئذنة ذات الرأسين، وهي أعلى مآذن الأزهر، وهي طراز فريد من المآذن يندر وجوده في العالم الإسلامي.

وفي عهد أسرة محمد علي عُني الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني بالأزهر، فجدد المدرسة الطيبرسية، وأنشأ لها بابًا من الخارج، وأضاف إلى أروقة الأزهر رواقًا جديدًا هو الرواق العباسي نسبة إليه، وهو أحدث الأروقة وأكبرها، وافتتح في يناير 1897م.

وقد أدخلت الآن تجديدات على الأزهر وتحسينات على عمارته بعد حادث الزلزال الذي أصاب الجامع بأضرار بالغة في سنة 1992م.


----------



## laive (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*لم يكن الكود الامريكي والساب والايتابس ادخل وانظر*



*أهم معـالم القيـروان*

إنّ أبرز ما جاءت به العمارة القيروانيّة، آبدة الحضارة الإسلاميّة بالمغرب، جامع عقبة بن نافع الذي أسس سنة 50 هـ وكان محل تعهد من طرف الولاة والأمراء الأفارقة. ويعود الفضل لزيادة الله الأول في رسم ملامحه وتخطيطه النهائي 221-223هـ. وأضاف أبو ابراهيم أحمد سنة 248 هـ المجنبات وقبة البهو. وهو يشتمل على 17 بلاطة وثمانية أساكيب ويستمد تخطيطه من الجوامع الأمويّة مع الإقتداء بمثال جامع الرّسول بالمدينة.
ويتولّد عن التقاء البلاطة الوسطى وأسكوب المحراب قبّة مربّعة القاعدة مقامة من الحجارة المنحوتة وهي تعتبر من أجمل القباب ذات المحاريب في الفن الإسلامي بما تنطوي عليه من زخارف هندسيّة متواجدة في الرّصيد العباسي والأموي وما تتميّز به من تناسق في أحجامها. ويواصل بيت الصلاة الصحن الذي تحيط به الأروقة ذات العقود النصف دائرية المتجاورة من جوانبه الأربعة.
ويتوسط رواق القبلة "قبة البهو" في حين يتوسط الجدار الشمالي منارة يبلغ ارتفاعها وهي مقامة من الحجارة المصقولة وذات قاعدة مربعة القاعدة وكانت المثال الذي اقتدى به العديد من المنارات الإفريقية عبر التاريخ.
وإذا استعرضنا أهم جوامع العالم الإسلامي بما في ذلك جوامع عواصم الخلافة فان جامع القيروان يتميز بالإضافة إلى معماره وتركيبه الهندسي بالمحافظة على أغلب أثاثه الأصلي الذي يرجع إلى فتراته الأولى وحسبنا للتدليل على ذلك أن نذكر المنبر الخشبي –248هـ- وهو أقدم المنابر الإسلامية التي سلمت من تقلب الأزمان وهو مصنوع من خشب الساج ويشتمل على ما يربو عن 300 لوحة تحمل زخارف نباتية وهندسية بديعة وتعبر عن تمازج التأثيرات البيزنطية والإيرانية وتوحدها في روح إسلامية.
كما أن جامع القيروان يختص بسقوفه الخشبية المدهونة والمصقولة والتي ترجع إلى فترات تاريخية مختلفة تمتد على ما يربو عن الألف سنة. وهي تنضاف إلى المقصورة الفريدة بشريطها الكتابي المورق والتي حبا بها المعز بن باديس جامع القيروان - حوالي 425هـ- . وإن من بدائع هذا الجامع الخزف ذي البريق المعدني الذي يحلي واجهة المحراب –248هـ- وهي مجموعة متكاملة عراقية الأصول يفوق عددها 138 مربعا وهي تتميّز بزخارفها النباتيّة المجردة ذات الألوان الخضراء والصفراء والبنيّة.





احد الأبواب الغربية​ 




المدخل الشرقي 







الواجهة الشرقية





 




المئذنة و الصحن​ 




مصفاة الصحن​ 




قبة البهو و المجنبة القبلية​ 




المجنبة الغربية​ 







المحراب​ 




مربعات الخزف ذي البريق المعدني​ 




قبة المحراب​ 




المنبر




مقصورة المعز بن باديس​ 





 




بيت الصلاة​*زاويـة سيـدي عبيـد الغريانـي*

تمّ بناء هذا المعلم خلال القرن الثامن الهجري / الرّابع عشر ميلادي على يدي أحد علماء القيروان يدعى الجديدي، الذي توفّـي في الـحجّ سنـة 786هـ/1484م وخلفه في الإشراف على الزّاوية أحد تلامذته يسمى أبو سمير عبيد الغرياني ( نسبة إلى جبل غريان في ليبيا ). ودرّس هذا الأخير بالزّاوية طيلة 20 سنة ودفن داخلها سنة 805 هـ/1402م ، ومنذ ذلك الوقت تعرف هذه الزّاوية باسمه.
وقد تعرّض المعلم إلى تغييرات وإصلاحات وتوسيعات عديدة عبر العصور يصعب معها التعرّف على مختلف التطوّرات الحاصلة عليه بصفة واضحة. وتمّ ترميمه بصفة كليّة في السنوات السّبعين، وأصبح بعدها مقرّا لجمعيّة صيانة مدينة القيروان.
والمعلم هو عبارة عن مركّب ثقافي يشتمل على الضـّريح والمسجد والمدرسة ويتألّف من طابق سفلي وآخر علوي.
ويتكوّن الطابق السفلي من:
المدخل : هو عبارة عن ممرّ منكسر، على شاكلة مداخل البيوت القيروانيّة، مغطّى بسقف خشبيّ جميل مزخرف ويحمل تأثيرات أندلسيّة.
الصّحن : عبارة عن ساحة مربّعة الشّكل تحيط بها الأروقة من الجهات الأربعة تؤلّف كل واحدة منها عقود دائريّة متجاوزة. أمّا الجدران فهي مكسوّة بمربّعات القاشاني الملوّنة. والصّحن كلّه مبلّط بالرّخام الأبيض والأسود المتداخلين على شكل ضفائر هندسيّة (يمكن تأريخها فيما بين القرنين 11 و 12هـ/ 17 و 18م ) 
بيـت صـلاة : توجد في جنوب الصّحن وتتكوّن من ثلاث بلاطات طوليّة وثلاثة أساكيب، ومن محراب وبعض عناصر الحلية المعماريّة كالأعمدة والتيجان هي في الحقيقة مواد أعيد استعمالها . وتعود إلى فترة ما قبل الإسلام وبعضها يبدو أنّه أعيد استعماله في معالم إسلاميّة سابقة لهذه الزّاوية كما تدلّ عليه الزّخارف والنّقوش والكتابات الموجودة .
الضّريــح : يوجد في الجهة الشّماليّة الشرقيّة للصّحن ويحتوي إلى جانب قبر الشيخ عبيد الغرياني قبر السّلطان الحفصي مولاي الحسن الذي توفّي سنة 957هـ/1550م، وهو مغطّى بسقف خشبي مدرج ذي زخارف نباتيّة وهندسيّة مطليّة بالدّهن موجودة هي الأخرى في سجلّ الفنّ الأندلسي. وتعلو هذا السّقف قبّة هرميّة الشّكل مكسوّة بالقرميد الأخضر وهي شبيهة إلى حدّ كبير بقبّة زاوية سيدي الوحيشي بالقيروان التي تعود إلى منتصف القرن XIهـ/XVIIم.





مدخل الزاوية​ 


 




صحن الزاوية​ 


 




الضريح و القبة​*مقـام أبـي زمعـة البلـوي( سيدي الصّاحب )*

أقيمت هذه الزّاوية تخليدا لذكرى الصّحابي الجليل أبي زمعة عبيد بن أرقم البلوي الذي وافته المنيّة سنة 34هـ/654م خلال الفتوحات الإسلاميّة لإفريقيّة على إثر معركة ضدّ الجيوش البيزنطيّة قرب عين جلولة ( 30كم غرب القيروان ). وقد دفن جثمانه في موضع القيروان قبل تأسيسها. ويذكر أن هذا الصّحابي الجليل يحمل معه شعيرات من الرّسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، ويرجع تاريخ بناء المقام إلى عهد حمودة باشا سنة 1072هـ/1663م كما تشير إليه اللّوحة الرّخاميّة المثبتة فوق مدخل المدرسة. كما تولّى محمّد بن مراد بعيد ذلك إعادة بناء الضريح ويتألّف المقام من العناصر التّالية:
1-مخزن( مستودع ) يوجد على يسار المدخل وقد كانت تخزن فيه المواد والمنتوجات المتأتّية من الأحباس والهبات.
2-"العلــوي" المخصّص للباشا فوق المخزن وكان يستعمل أيضا للمسؤول عن المجابي ثمّ في فترة لاحقة كمأوى للضّيوف الكبار الوافدين على الزّاوية 
3-المدرسـة: وهي ملاصقة للمخزن تمثّل النّموذج للمدرسة التونسيّة وتتميّز ببيت صلاتها المستطيلة والعميقة والتي تتألّف من بلاطتين طوليّتين بمحرابها الذي تعلوه قبّة محمولة على محارات مضلّعة. وللمدرسة صحنان أحدهما تحيط به الأروقة من الجهات الأربعة التي تتوزّع حولها غرف الطّلبة. وتنتصب عند الزّاوية الشّماليّة الشّرقية المئذنة ذات التأثيرات الأندلسية والمزخرفة بمربّعات القاشاني التي تعلوها عقود متجاوزة ومتوأمة ومزخرفة بشرفات مسنّنة فريدة في القيروان وهي تذكّرنا بمئذنتي جامع تلمسان الكبير بالجزائر وقصبة تونس.
وهذه التأثيرات الأندلسيّة ليست غريبة عن معالم القيروان بداية من العهد العثماني لا سيما وأنّ المشرفين على أشغال بناء هذا المقام هما من أصل أندلسي وهما الأخوان أحمد ومصطفى المذكورين في النّقيشة.
الضّريـح: ويسلك له عبر مدخل منكسر يؤدّي إلى بهو طويل نسبيّا تحتوي زخارفه أيضا على تأثيرات الفن الأندلسي. ويحدّ هذا البهو من جهتي الشّمالي والجنوبي رواقان ذوا أعمدة وعقود متجاوزة من الطّراز القيرواني تفصلهما تيجان من الطّراز الكورنتي الحديث منحوت عليها الهلال البارز رمز الدّولة العثمانيّة. ويفتح هذا البهو على قاعة مغطّاة بقبّة مزخرفة بالجصّ ( نقش حديدة ) على الطّراز الأندلسي. وهذه القاعة تفضي إلى الصّحن الكبير المخصّص لإقامة الطّقوس المختلفة وتحيط به أيضا أروقة أربعة جدرانها مزخرفة يكسوه من القاشاني الملوّن تعلوها لوحات من الجصّ المزخرف المنقوش. أمّا مقام أبي زمعة فهو عبارة عن قاعة مربّعة تغطّيها قبّة مزخرفة بزخارف حديثة ومتنوّعة ( القرن 13هـ/ 19 م ). ويبرز مقام الصّحابي أبي زمعة البلوي انسجام كبير بين مختلف مكوّناته المعماريّة وروعة في الزّخرفة ويعكس التّأثيرات الجديدة على العمارة التونسيّة التركيّة من ناحية والمنطبعة بمسحة بيزنطيّة والأندلسيّة من ناحية ثانية والمتأتّية عبر الهجرات القسريّة للعناصر البشريّة الأندلسيّة، وتختلط هذه التأثيرات بالموروث المحلي الذي خلّفته المدرسة المعماريّة القيروانيّة. وهو ما يبرز هذه القدرة على الاستيعاب أو الاحتواء التي تميّز الشخصيّة التونسيّة عبر العصور. ويعتبر أبو زمعة البلوي الشخصيّة المقدّسة الأكثر زيارة من قبل كل التونسيين وفي مقامة تعقد الزيجات ويختن الصّبية وإليه تهدى أوّل زريبة تنسجها الفتاة القيروانيّة.





مدخل المقام




الرواق المؤدي لقبة البهو


 




قبة البهو​ 







صحن الضريح و قبته من الخارج​ 




المجنبة الشرقية​ 




لوحات القاشاني







قبة الضريح من الداخل​ 




واجهة المدرسة من الخارج​ 




واجهة المدرسة و المخزن من الداخل




صحن المدرسة و قبة البهو​*جـامـع الزيتونـة*

تذكر المصادر أن الذي بنى هذا المسجد هو إسماعيل بن عبيد الله الأنصاري المعروف بتاجر اللّه. سنة 93هـ/711-712م.
وكان أهل القيروان يقيمون صلاة الجمعة فيه عندما تجري أعمال ترميم وإصلاح بجامع عقبة ثمّ أنّه تهدّم وبقي كذلك إلى أن أعاد بناءه سنة 660هـ/1261م أبو سعيد بن محمّد التينمالي المعروف "بالعود الرطب". ثمّ جعل هذا المسجد جامعا بإذن من السلطان الحفصي أبي العبّاس أحمد (772-796هـ/1371-1394م ) وذلك حوالي سنة 783هـ/1382م .
يتألّف الجامع من بيت صلاة وصحن ذي أروقة ومئذنة.
*أ- *بيت الصّــلاة : تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 350 م2 ( 30م x 11،60م ) وتتألّف من أربع بلاطات و سبعة مساكيب وهي مغطّاة بطريقتين : سقف خشبيّ مؤرّخ بواسطة نقيشتين تعود الأولى إلى سنة 1080هـ/ 1669م والثّانية إلى سنة 1083هـ/ 1672م وهو يغطي البلاطتين بجانب المجاز الأعظم. وقبو طولي يغطي المجاز الأعظم وهو مبني من الآجر ويستند إلى صفتين من العقود التي تبدو على شكل حدوة الفرس المدببة. وترتكز هذه العقود على أعمدة وتيجان رومانية وبيزنطية تفصل بينها وسادات خشبية . 
أما المحراب فهو غائر ويتوسط جدار القبلة.
ب*- *الصحـن : يقع شمالي بيت الصلاة وتقارب مساحته 360م2. (23 x5,15م )، وتحيط به أربعة أروقة وله بابان : واحد شرقي والثاني غربي. يتألف كل رواق من بلاطة مسقوفة بالخشب ومن عقود على شكل حدوة الفرس المدببة محمولة بواسطة أعمدة تعلوها تيجان مختلفة.
ج*- *المئذنــة : تقع في زاوية التقاء الرواق الجنوبي مع الرواق الشرقي. وتتخذ شكلا مربعا وهي مبنية بالآجر وتحمل زخرفة كتابية مبنية بالآجر البارز ( الإله إلا الله ) وتتكون من طابق واحد ينتهي بشرفات يعلوه جامور تتوجه قبة صغيرة محززة. وقد بنيت هذه المئذنة على الطراز القيرواني التقليدي الذي نسج على منوال مئذنة جامع القيروان.
وتحتوي الواجهتان الشرقية والقبلية على دعامات بارزة وذات نهايات منحدرة أسفلها مبني بالحجارة.في حين تحتوي الواجهة الغربية على أربعة محاريب غائرة ذات عقود تحمل أقباء طولية وهي تمزج بين دورها الوظيفي في دعم الجدران الخارجية وصبغتها الزخرفية في تحلية الواجهة.
وقد جددت الواجهات الخارجية للجامع بطريقة السلخ والتجليد للحماية من الرطوبة خلال عمليات الترميم التي جرت سنة 1993







المئذنة والصحن​


----------

